# [Update 15063.297 & 14393.1884]Enable LED Notification In supported Lumia [09 Dec 17]



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

*[Update 15063.297 & 14393.1884]Enable LED Notification In supported Lumia [09 Dec 17]*

1st thing 1st .
if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.
then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.

Now This trick is for 
*730,735,830,925*(Windows Button) *(Tested)*
*930,950,950XL* *(Not Tested / Not Working)*


Some Devices has hwnLED driver but not working .i don't know why..

N.B. - 830 doesn't have a LED.the windows button will blink as a notification LED. - Confirmed by @titi66200 .

*STEPS::*

** 1st download the cab From below.

.The cab is for latest production build *10.0.15063.297* . Make sure ur phone has the same build.

*N.B. :: This is The Latest Build which is not supported for Older devices like 730,830. U have to change ur registry and get the update . *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Check This Post for Older builds.. *
Link - [W10M BUILDS] W10M BUILD ROLLUP (cab-file-links) for all devices (TH2/RS1/RS2)
Thanks To @HD2Owner

Select Ur Build Version then find The Cab named "microsoft.ms_weh_ledalert.mainos.cbs_" .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For Build :: 15063.297
*Cab Link* - microsoft.ms_weh_ledalert.mainos.cbs_88e24d6711435faf43744fafa02760aaad53ad4b.cab

For Build :: 14393.1884 
*Cab Link - * http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._394677de43991fb2e5c88a8c88cac940692f2456.cab

Then Download I386.zip . from HERE


*Instructions:*

-Go to iutool path(extracted i386.zip folder) in cmd with admin rights.

Connect Ur phone with USB..
then Type "iutool -l" to see if the device is connected and recognized.

1. put the cab to a new folder like c:\cabs

2. then type: iutool -V -p c:\cabs

3. it should push the cab to the device and start the update.

4. there might be a error 0x8024a110 but it should work.

5. the device will automatically reboot very soon and go to flash mode (gears) to apply the cab.

6. then there will be the usual "data migration".

Voila..check out ur led is already blinking if u had a notification..if not please add those values via Interop tools/Root Tools by device model.

*[Recommended] ::* (I Prefer this method for better result.)

* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]*

   "HardwareId"="ACPI\QCOM0D50" -*for 730,830 and 930  * (type=string)
   "HardwareId"="ACPI\QCOM24A3" -*for 950 * (type=string)

Others are same for all device 
"InstanceId"=dword:0
"LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
   "Intensity"=dword:00000064 
   "Period"=dword:000007d0 
   "Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c 
   "Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff 

Then restart ur device..it will work.

*[Not Recommended]::*

if u cant add those values then download the zip file from below and extract it.. ..u will get a reg file..keep that in ur phone/sd card ..then goto interoptool>import registry file then choose the reg file and ok.. thats it..
View attachment 3944877 *for 730,830and 930*
View attachment 3945386 *for 950*

thanks to @djtonka for creating those reg files.
..u can also turn that off for specific app in settings>notification and action..hit thanks please if i helped 

*Check The Link for a short snap of 730 with LED -*  Check On Youtube !! (Click)


----------



## dxdy (Nov 22, 2016)

if your phone not restart automatically, try this:

1. turn off phone
2. turn on 
3. go to update check in settings, check for update (show no new updates, thats OK)
4. dont close settings, run "iutool -v -p c:\cabs"
5. phone should restart in few seconds

thats worked for me on few devices


----------



## djtonka (Nov 22, 2016)

there is nothing on 735 with .448


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

djtonka said:


> there is nothing on 735 with .448

Click to collapse



don't know about the 735.i m not sure if that device has a LED or not.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 22, 2016)

I designed it. BTW are we looking for similiar to this?





---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

lets plat with egistry also then



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> <CustomizationPolicy>
> <SettingsGroup Path="LedNotification" xmlns="urn:Microsoft.WindowsPhone/PackageSchema.v8.00">
> <Constraints ImageTimeOnly="Yes" />
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Satirus (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow, completely crazy stuff!!! Thanks!


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

djtonka said:


> I designed it. BTW are we looking for similiar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i also enabled that via registry..but the led was not working because of policy and drivers.so i pushed the cap and it worked.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 22, 2016)

ok so please make reg file for importing it


----------



## Satirus (Nov 22, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> i also enabled that via registry..but the led was not working because of policy and drivers.so i pushed the cap and it worked.

Click to collapse



Where are the options about choosing led?


----------



## trankimlonghai (Nov 22, 2016)

Guys, Ah.... I've just done this trick but... there is not LED notifications on my Lumia 730, even in Settings notification and action, there is no option for this, so what now, anyone can help?


----------



## Satirus (Nov 22, 2016)

Well, i just think it needs some registry tricks too. That's why it worked for OP


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

Post updated with registry entry..please check again


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Where are the options about choosing led?

Click to collapse



post updated with reg entry check again


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

trankimlonghai said:


> Guys, Ah.... I've just done this trick but... there is not LED notifications on my Lumia 730, even in Settings notification and action, there is no option for this, so what now, anyone can help?

Click to collapse



post updated with reg entry check again


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

djtonka said:


> ok so please make reg file for importing it

Click to collapse



i added the reg entry in my post check again..


----------



## trankimlonghai (Nov 22, 2016)

Okay Thanks 

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

Can you show me the way to add those registry using Interop Tools beta pre 7?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

trankimlonghai said:


> Okay Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> Can you show me the way to add those registry using Interop Tools beta pre 7?

Click to collapse



interop tools>registry editor> then select the key Hkey local machine...then u will understand what u have to do.. please go to this link fore more info http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271


----------



## trankimlonghai (Nov 22, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> interop tools>registry editor> then select the key Hkey local machine...then u will understand what u have to do.. please go to this link fore more info http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...app-interop-tools-versatile-registry-t3445271

Click to collapse



Ah sorry, I mean how do I know what to choose type of value to put? or default string RED_SZ ??


----------



## canapo92 (Nov 22, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> "HardwareId"="ACPI\\QCOM0D50"
> "InstanceId"=dword:0

Click to collapse



Thanksssss!!!!
hardwareId is a dword??

hardwareId= dword:ACPI\\QCOM0D50 ??? for lumia 735??


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

canapo92 said:


> Thanksssss!!!!
> hardwareId is a dword??
> 
> hardwareId= dword:ACPI\\QCOM0D50 ??? for lumia 735??

Click to collapse



no,,, string


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

trankimlonghai said:


> Ah sorry, I mean how do I know what to choose type of value to put? or default string RED_SZ ??

Click to collapse



hardware id reg_sz .....others are dword


----------



## djtonka (Nov 22, 2016)

it is alright?



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
> "HardwareId"="ACPI\\QCOM0D50"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

djtonka said:


> it is alright?

Click to collapse



"HardwareId"="ACPI\QCOM0D50" ..single slash .not double


----------



## trankimlonghai (Nov 22, 2016)

crash when try to add these values with Integer REG_DWORD
"Period"=dword:000007d0 
"Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c 
"Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff


----------



## Satirus (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't know where to put all those things... Sorry. For example, where i can put ="ACPI\QCOM0D50"? Is it registry value data?


----------



## trankimlonghai (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh yes, thanks a lot, it worked!  but why it's still keep shining like this?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

trankimlonghai said:


> Oh yes, thanks a lot, it worked!  but why it's still keep shining like this?

Click to collapse



what kind of shinig.?? is it blinkin.??then u must be have a notification..or ur using loadkit dm interactive notification..u have to turn off led for loadkit ..


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 22, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Don't know where to put all those things... Sorry. For example, where i can put ="ACPI\QCOM0D50"? Is it registry value data?

Click to collapse



i added a reg file in the thread ..import it by interop tools..simple


----------



## trankimlonghai (Nov 22, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> what kind of shinig.?? is it blinkin.??then u must be have a notification..or ur using loadkit dm interactive notification..u have to turn off led for loadkit ..

Click to collapse



Okay... Managed to turn it off, thanks  If I get any problems I'll report 











---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------

Oh hey... it's not blink, just shining )) just tested by sending sms from another phone to this 730, and not blink, just shine


----------



## Gh0st2015 (Nov 22, 2016)

Is the Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1072) supported?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 22, 2016)

Im 99% sure that lumia 640 dont have any LED.


----------



## dxdy (Nov 22, 2016)

after reg import sound notifications not working... phone show notification but no sound... before worked fine... anyone have similar problem?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 22, 2016)

No Hardware LED Notification on 950 XL?

Found this but not working


----------



## louis94 (Nov 22, 2016)

Why in title there is lumia 930 if there is no hw led in it?


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone got -ledalert .cab for 14965.1001...?THANKS


----------



## Melizino (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi, LUMIA 735 owners, is this LED hack working well. I've been waiting ages for Microsoft to just turn this simple switch on, and I guess, they don't have the "expertise" to do so. More response please before I load into my phone, salute to XDA. Cheers developers! Well done!


----------



## saarakura (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone made this on L930 ???


----------



## welingtonmj (Nov 23, 2016)

Dude, I modified all the values ​​in Interop Tools, but the Led did not light here ... how do you recommend I change? How do you send a print?

---------- Post added at 02:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------




Melizino said:


> Hi, LUMIA 735 owners, is this LED hack working well. I've been waiting ages for Microsoft to just turn this simple switch on, and I guess, they don't have the "expertise" to do so. More response please before I load into my phone, salute to XDA. Cheers developers! Well done!

Click to collapse




How did you get that?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

Gh0st2015 said:


> Is the Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1072) supported?

Click to collapse



not supported as i mentioned it for 730,930


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

trankimlonghai said:


> Okay... Managed to turn it off, thanks  If I get any problems I'll report
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



then u have setted a wrong value in registry..u can import the reg file which i uploaded with the thread


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Why in title there is lumia 930 if there is no hw led in it?

Click to collapse



930 has a LED.all u have to do is find the hardwareid from Device portal and activate it via cab... in 730 case i found mine..and all the 730 led hardware id is same .


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> No Hardware LED Notification on 950 XL?
> 
> Found this but not working

Click to collapse



i get the cab from AT&t lumia 950 ..so it should be worked for u..create the registry with hardware id from ur screenshot not mine.it will work ..i gave the reg key hardware id from my 730 not 950..u have to set the value for 950


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Im 99% sure that lumia 640 dont have any LED.

Click to collapse



make it 100%


----------



## nhoxpro3108 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cabs file for 14965.1001 please


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

nhoxpro3108 said:


> Cabs file for 14965.1001 please

Click to collapse



I think insider build cab is not available in Microsoft update catalogue..so all u can do is downgrade ur phone then update it to 14393.448.then push the cab. .then again update it to insider build..tgis will work.


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

dxdy said:


> after reg import sound notifications not working... phone show notification but no sound... before worked fine... anyone have similar problem?

Click to collapse



Then set those reg keys manually with interop tools registry editor..


----------



## FrizzGerald (Nov 23, 2016)

Do you need this?

hwnled Driver
Properties:
ID : ACPI\QCOM0D50\0
Description : hwnled Driver
Class : System
Manufacturer : Qualcomm
StatusCode : 25165834


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

FrizzGerald said:


> Do you need this?
> 
> hwnled Driver
> Properties:
> ...

Click to collapse



which device.?930.??


----------



## FrizzGerald (Nov 23, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> which device.?930.??

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

FrizzGerald said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



thanks man  i m adding it


----------



## FrizzGerald (Nov 23, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> thanks man  i m adding it

Click to collapse



You are welcome...
I have a little problem, my 930 doesn't want to reboot, how can i do?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

FrizzGerald said:


> You are welcome...
> I have a little problem, my 930 doesn't want to reboot, how can i do?

Click to collapse



u can press and hold the power button for 10-15 second to reboot ur device.


----------



## FrizzGerald (Nov 23, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> u can press and hold the power button for 10-15 second to reboot ur device.

Click to collapse



But doing this i can't install the .cab


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

FrizzGerald said:


> But doing this i can't install the .cab

Click to collapse



ok then try this...reboot ur device...then check for update..then ur phone will show u no update...after that try to push the cab..it will work.for more info see the 1st comment of my thread


----------



## warda321 (Nov 23, 2016)

*not working*

did everything, but its not working for my lumia 930


----------



## FrizzGerald (Nov 23, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> ok then try this...reboot ur device...then check for update..then ur phone will show u no update...after that try to push the cab..it will work.for more info see the 1st comment of my thread

Click to collapse



Cab installed


----------



## louis94 (Nov 23, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> 930 has a LED.all u have to do is find the hardwareid from Device portal and activate it via cab... in 730 case i found mine..and all the 730 led hardware id is same .

Click to collapse



I found it, but where is phisically located?


----------



## raghulive (Nov 23, 2016)

dxdy said:


> if your phone not restart automatically, try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any cabs you can push it will restart in few minuts,just wait 1min it will restart 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## ionzx (Nov 23, 2016)

*iutool not working*

Sorry for off topic post.
I wanted to install some cabs on my phone, but whenever I try to launch iutools.exe it crashes.  






Here is a image of it before it crashes. please help


----------



## Hieuvn (Nov 23, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> 930 has a LED.all u have to do is find the hardwareid from Device portal and activate it via cab... in 730 case i found mine..and all the 730 led hardware id is same .

Click to collapse



do you know hardwareid of Lumia 650 DS?


----------



## Andrew[N] (Nov 23, 2016)

Has someone LED working on Lumia 930? Where does it physically located?


----------



## caothuv (Nov 23, 2016)

Has someone LED working on Lumia 929 (Icon) ?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 23, 2016)

Works on lumia 830 RS2.The Windows button blinks.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 23, 2016)

Did you used to HWID fot 730/930?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lumia 830 same as 730

ID : ACPI\QCOM0D50\0
Description : hwnled Driver
Class : System
Manufacturer : Qualcomm


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 23, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Works on lumia 830 RS2.The Windows button blinks.

Click to collapse



thats greaat


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 23, 2016)

Anyone got ledalert.mainos.cbs  .cab from RS2 14965.10001? THANKS


----------



## aeroaqua (Nov 23, 2016)

Not working on lumia 930


----------



## louis94 (Nov 23, 2016)

I follow the tutorial, but at the last steps, i tried to create manually the dword keys, and at the third one I get a crash of interoop tools. Then i import .reg file succesfully, ant i get the situation in screenshot: two keys doubled.









When i try to delete one of them it give me error.

LED does not work LUMIA 930.

How to delete doubled dword keys?


----------



## saarakura (Nov 23, 2016)

anyone tried with sucess on L930???


----------



## Struntuz (Nov 23, 2016)

Not working on my Lumia 930. Trying to change my Firmware to the global version and test this again.


----------



## SuxoiKorm (Nov 23, 2016)

Not work on L930


----------



## louis94 (Nov 23, 2016)

Struntuz said:


> Not working on my Lumia 930. Trying to change my Firmware to the global version and test this again.

Click to collapse



Done? Does it work?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 24, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 830 same as 730
> 
> ID : ACPI\QCOM0D50\0
> Description : hwnled Driver
> ...

Click to collapse



could you try if it works on your 1020? if that works on the 1020 it will work on the 920 as well. would try it myself but atm i need my device and have not much time to waste in case it needs a recovery


----------



## saarakura (Nov 24, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Done? Does it work?

Click to collapse



Tried here...no sucess =[ no led on Lumia 930. can anyone help me ?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 24, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> could you try if it works on your 1020? if that works on the 1020 it will work on the 920 as well. would try it myself but atm i need my device and have not much time to waste in case it needs a recovery

Click to collapse



Let the others waste own time


----------



## everesee (Nov 24, 2016)

Why no support on Lumia 925? It's windows button can blink to as well as L830.


----------



## ipradyu (Nov 24, 2016)

*thanks for such a great tutorial.*



Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.
> 
> Now This trick is for 730,735,830,930,950/950XL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Thanks for the tutorial. I have successfully enabled LED on my Lumia 730. Working properly.  Is there any other registry settings to change color of LED for different apps, Like in Samsung phones. Different color for different apps. 
If you find such setting please update. That would be very grateful.



:good: All the best dude


----------



## dxdy (Nov 24, 2016)

raghulive said:


> Any cabs you can push it will restart in few minuts,just wait 1min it will restart
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



believe me, i waited few minutes, no restarts...

with this trick restarts is is few swconds


----------



## pspatel007 (Nov 24, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a hwnled Driver option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from Device portal.
> 
> Now This trick is for 730,735,830,930,950/950XL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please explane.... Go to iutool(extract i3.zip folder)in cmd with admin right


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 24, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Let the others waste own time

Click to collapse



technically it should work, my 920 shows the QCOM0D50 hwnled Driver; so the 1020 should do and blink with the windows button too. but atm i cant test it myself, thats why i asked


edit: mh gave it shot. device does not reboot, tried everything suggested. even spoofed it again to a 830 like i do to get updates. nothing


----------



## Struntuz (Nov 24, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Done? Does it work?

Click to collapse



No, doesn't work. I'm frustrated, the LED and the Continuum do not work properly on my Lumia 930.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 24, 2016)

mh did some research, seems its due to the fact the device has a branding. gonna skip, no time to flash a free rom


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 24, 2016)

@tofuschnitte 

Your Phone OS is 14393.448?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 24, 2016)

@titi66200:

yes its running .448, even quit the release preview ring. doesnt change anything.disabled and reenabled dev mode and interop. nutting, iutool throws the stated error in the op always but it doenst restart.rebooting,searching for updates and then deploying the cab doenst work either.spoofed the phone,doesnt work. i really start to think its related to the fact its a branded vodafone firmware on it. but atm i reaaally dont have time to flash a cv rom cause i would have to use wpinternals again to unlock the bootloader, update to latest 8.1, update to th2, update to rs1. hardresetting the thing, modifying stuff for glance to work etc. the update process on the 920 is kinda slow, so i would waste 3-4 hours all together. its not worth the time atm, since i just wanna play around with it and dont really need the blinking stuff (though it would be a nice addition to glance)


----------



## divakar381 (Nov 24, 2016)

*help me bro . I'm using NOKIA LUMIA 730*

i don't understand what do i do to activate LED NOTIFICATIONS in my LUMIA.. Help me tO activate it


----------



## djtonka (Nov 24, 2016)

divakar381 said:


> i don't understand what do i do to activate LED NOTIFICATIONS in my LUMIA.. Help me tO activate it

Click to collapse



so do not do it

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

Does it work on 930 or not? I know we can forget it x5x


----------



## saarakura (Nov 24, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Done? Does it work?

Click to collapse





djtonka said:


> so do not do it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------
> 
> Does it work on 930 or not? I know we can forget it x5x

Click to collapse



on mine doesnt work... =/ need help. anyone made it work on L930 ??


----------



## djtonka (Nov 24, 2016)

is the Driver ID same as 730?


----------



## saarakura (Nov 24, 2016)

djtonka said:


> is the Driver ID same as 730?

Click to collapse



on 1 page say it is...


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 24, 2016)

You entered the registry keys manually or imported with Interop Tools?
If you have imported the registry keys ,check if the "HardwareId" key exists.


----------



## saarakura (Nov 24, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> You entered the registry keys manually or imported with Interop Tools?
> If you have imported the registry keys ,check if the "HardwareId" key exists.

Click to collapse



Created with VcReg.


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 24, 2016)

ipradyu said:


> Thanks for the tutorial. I have successfully enabled LED on my Lumia 730. Working properly.  Is there any other registry settings to change color of LED for different apps, Like in Samsung phones. Different color for different apps.
> If you find such setting please update. That would be very grateful.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i m searching for that too.maybe the LED color can't be changed. i m kinda confused bcz i already saw red,green LED on different lumia 730 in youtube.i m not sure..all i want is the color key.


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 24, 2016)

Hieuvn said:


> do you know hardwareid of Lumia 650 DS?

Click to collapse



u can get it from device portal.goto device portal>devices then search for " hwnled Driver " (if has)and click on the setting icon.check the screenshot ..


----------



## fuem (Nov 24, 2016)

Works also on Lumia 925, (the windows button) but it's shining not blinking


----------



## xversion1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.

Click to collapse



So I suppose that if the phone doesn't have hwnled Driver then LED notify can't be turned on? Is that right?
Both my 950 and 930 don't have it. I checked from Device portal. And, of course, I still don't have LED notifi, though my 930 has LED on/off option but nothing blinks.


----------



## dxdy (Nov 24, 2016)

i tried today with 950XL, checked in device portal and this show ID : ACPI\QCOM24A3\0

but LED not working after cab install and registry entries...


----------



## saarakura (Nov 24, 2016)

xversion1 said:


> So I suppose that if the phone doesn't have hwnled Driver then LED notify can't be turned on? Is that right?
> Both my 950 and 930 don't have it. I checked from Device portal. And, of course, I still don't have LED notifi, though my 930 has LED on/off option but nothing blinks.

Click to collapse



My 930 has... but even after reg edit, it wont work... =/


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 24, 2016)

@dxdy

You dont have read this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69745991&postcount=33


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 24, 2016)

disabled dev mode again, reenabled it again. pushed the cab again and it suddenly worked. very strange...

went through without problems, imported the reg entrys from the 730 (hwnled Driver is the same id on my 920). BUT the windows logo doesnt blink. dunno why not. its activated in the infocenter settings for whatsapp. got a message. no blinking at all
@fuem: disabled led notification for outlook mail and calender, seems that is borked and doesnt deactivate the notification after you read it or swiped it away


----------



## Y2000 (Nov 24, 2016)

Lumia 535 has "hwnled" on devices. This work for it?


----------



## saarakura (Nov 24, 2016)

Nothing here yet with my lumia 930. made all steps again, no luck. i wonder... anyone made it work on 930????? maybe it is not supported... we wont see anyone report that made it work on 930....


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 24, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.
> 
> Now This trick is for 730,735,830,930,950/950XL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lumia 920 has hwnled driver and i found this also ACPI\QCOM0D50
so anyway to make it work like on the lumia 830??


----------



## M_Zero0_2015 (Nov 25, 2016)

What About Lumia 1520 ?


----------



## djtonka (Nov 25, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> What About Lumia 1520 ?

Click to collapse



be the first


----------



## Hieuvn (Nov 25, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> u can get it from device portal.goto device portal>devices then search for " hwnled Driver " (if has)and click on the setting icon.check the screenshot ..

Click to collapse


 @Riyad_ thanks for the hint,
i recently check my device, but unfortunately "hwnled Driver"  isn't exist on L650


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 25, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> lumia 920 has hwnled driver and i found this also ACPI\QCOM0D50
> so anyway to make it work like on the lumia 830??

Click to collapse



Then it should be worked in ur device.btw check the previous comments ..there is someone who confirmed that LED notification working on 920 ... Though the windows button is the LED for device.so gibe it a try


----------



## aeroaqua (Nov 25, 2016)

Remove lumia 930 ffrom title is not working....if someone find a way how to ...just add back.


----------



## louis94 (Nov 25, 2016)

aeroaqua said:


> Remove lumia 930 ffrom title is not working....if someone find a way how to ...just add back.

Click to collapse



I can confirm that on lumia 930 doesn't work


----------



## anshulkhemani (Nov 25, 2016)

*how to import .reg files in interop tools?*

I am not able to import .reg files in lumia 730. Also not able toadd DWORD values


----------



## dxdy (Nov 25, 2016)

anshulkhemani said:


> I am not able to import .reg files in lumia 730. Also not able toadd DWORD values

Click to collapse



did you enable developer mode in phone settings?


----------



## saarakura (Nov 25, 2016)

louis94 said:


> I can confirm that on lumia 930 doesn't work

Click to collapse



i can......made all process for 3 times...nothings blink


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 25, 2016)

hm also not working on my lumia950ds


----------



## ps11 (Nov 25, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Works on lumia 830 RS2.The Windows button blinks.

Click to collapse



On my Lumia 830 logo blinks too, but there is one problem. If ambient light is low all 3 buttons light up when notification pops in and windows button stops blinking. Is it the same with your 830?


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Lumia 950*

I have Lumia 950 DS. Running on .448. Pls anybody confirm whether anybody got success with this hack. And pls let me know how to interlop unlock Lumia 950. other than VcReg trick. Thanks in advance


----------



## nighthawk_al (Nov 25, 2016)

I have Lumia 950 DS, International Version. Until now I have pushed cap via iutool. The phone restarted, gears spun for a while, then data got restored as usual, and everything seemed alright with the installation.
Then I accidentally installed an ancient version of Interop Tools, but finally managed to get the latest version installed, 1.9, with all the dependencies.
Now when I import the registry file, Interop crashes, while when I try to add the registry values manually, I get "Write Failed".
Has anybody else encountered this error?


----------



## SBL. (Nov 25, 2016)

doesnt restart after pushing cab on my Lumia 950xl


----------



## ad3nozyna (Nov 25, 2016)

What if I have erroe 0x80070002 in cmd when i use iutool?


----------



## venioni (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks for this special trick and a very big thanks to developer who makes the led notifaction works......
my lumia 735 works perfect....


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 25, 2016)

*waiting to see led on L950*



nighthawk_al said:


> I have Lumia 950 DS, International Version. Until now I have pushed cap via iutool. The phone restarted, gears spun for a while, then data got restored as usual, and everything seemed alright with the installation.
> Then I accidentally installed an ancient version of Interop Tools, but finally managed to get the latest version installed, 1.9, with all the dependencies.
> Now when I import the registry file, Interop crashes, while when I try to add the registry values manually, I get "Write Failed".
> Has anybody else encountered this error?

Click to collapse




Bro, even i have Lumia 950 DS. From where you downloaded interlop tools 1.9, and pls update once you get success.


----------



## nighthawk_al (Nov 25, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> Bro, even i have Lumia 950 DS. From where you downloaded interlop tools 1.9, and pls update once you get success.

Click to collapse



I got it from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69700647&postcount=425
Make sure to install dependencies if you haven't previously. 

I don't know, I have run out of ideas about what the problem might be...


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 25, 2016)

with my 950ds the import was also not possible, also edit the value cyclecount leads to a software crash.

finally i connected with putty to the cmd and edited all values with the regedit.exe.
now the values are right, but the led will not blink 

i tried to install the cab again, but the phone never restart and went into the flash mode...

is it possible to check or replace the dlls via the cmd?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 25, 2016)

Files are "LedNotificationController.dll" and "LedNotificationControllerPS.dll" in System32 Folder.


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 25, 2016)

okay they are there...
25.11.2016  08:44            49*152 LedNotificationController.dll
25.11.2016  08:44            32*768 LedNotificationControllerPS.dll

also the reg entries seems to be right
C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents\cmd>reg query hklm\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert\
reg query hklm\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert\

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert
    HardwareId    REG_SZ    ACPI\QCOM24A3
    InstanceId    REG_DWORD    0x0
    LedHwAvailable    REG_DWORD    0x1
    Intensity    REG_DWORD    0x64
    Period    REG_DWORD    0x7d0
    Dutycycle    REG_DWORD    0x3c
    Cyclecount    REG_DWORD    0xffffffff


----------



## djtonka (Nov 25, 2016)

These Lumia 730/735/925/830 LEDs are powered and controlled by PM8x26 using LED_SINK_MPP(x) where 930/950 LEDS also are powered and controlled by PM8x26 *but* using LED_SINK_GPLED(x).  Not going into details, is clear that LEDs for each group of devices should be controlled by two different ways.


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 25, 2016)

*LED Notif help for Lumia 950*

Not able to do get LED blinking on Lumia 950 DS. Importing of .reg file resulted in app crash. Pls give me some more details to add reg manually. I mean, in what way I have to enter name and value . For eg. HardwareId = ACPI\QCOM24A3. How to do this manually


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 25, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> Not able to do get LED blinking on Lumia 950 DS. Importing of .reg file resulted in app crash. Pls give me some more details to add reg manually. I mean, in what way I have to enter name and value . For eg. HardwareId = ACPI\QCOM24A3. How to do this manually

Click to collapse



IT is not crashing but exiting, it's a bug I still need to fix but the reg should have been imported fine nonetheless. If it didn't just import using telnetd/ssh.


----------



## ARa2148 (Nov 25, 2016)

This trick totally works on my L730 thanks 
but there are a bug. at the first time after restarting device the led keep blinking even when no notification coming out, if that happens you should turn off all led notification (in each app) in "Notification&action" then turn it on again.

but i have any question, is there a cab file to enable otg in older lumia? 
i think some lumia with x30 have otg support, maybe pushing some cab file contains drivers it will work?


----------



## qwe2603300 (Nov 26, 2016)

hello,my devices is 950 ds
i have installed the cab,and restared the devices to update successfully
but the notification setting doesn't have led setting
then i import the register file and the led setting appears
but it isn't working,can't blinking.I can't find the reason
please help me.


----------



## ryRy (Nov 26, 2016)

*how to?*

it is posible to do that in nokia lumia 1020?even though is doesnt have led for notification but instead windows key will blink when ther is notification?


----------



## mylve (Nov 26, 2016)

My Lumia 730 is not rebooting itself i tried everything  but it's not rebooting 
What i did is that 
Run cmd as an administrator
Went to path F:\i386 cuz i extracted i386 in F:\i386
Then i gave command " iutool -l " it executed successfully 
After that i gave another command "iutool -v -p c:\cabs 
Cab files are located in c:\cabs 
It showing the mentioned error but my Lumia 730 isn't rebooting itself 
I also tried the things mentioned in first comment but nothing happened


----------



## tejavellanki (Nov 26, 2016)

*problem*



Satirus said:


> Wow, completely crazy stuff!!! Thanks!

Click to collapse



hi bro where can i get import register file option in interop tools or How can i add reg values manually. can you explain clearly please?

Thank you.


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 26, 2016)

qwe2603300 said:


> hello,my devices is 950 ds
> i have installed the cab,and restared the devices to update successfully
> but the notification setting doesn't have led setting
> then i import the register file and the led setting appears
> ...

Click to collapse



How did u imported reg file? app exiting on its own when I import using interlop 1.9?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 26, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> How did u imported reg file? app exiting on its own when I import using interlop 1.9?

Click to collapse



The app exiting is a bug but that doesn't mean the reg didn't import at all. It does import it. I just forgot to fix a bug which closes the app (not a crash, but literally Application.Exit())


----------



## mylve (Nov 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> The app exiting is a bug but that doesn't mean the reg didn't import at all. It does import it. I just forgot to fix a bug which closes the app (not a crash, but literally Application.Exit())

Click to collapse



Please help me

My Lumia 730 is not rebooting itself i tried everything but it's not rebooting 
What i did is that 
Run cmd as an administrator
Went to path F:\i386 cuz i extracted i386 in F:\i386
Then i gave command " iutool -l " it executed successfully 
After that i gave another command "iutool -v -p c:\cabs 
Cab files are located in c:\cabs 
It showing the mentioned error but my Lumia 730 isn't rebooting itself 
I also tried the things mentioned in first comment but nothing happened


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 26, 2016)

mylve said:


> Please help me
> 
> My Lumia 730 is not rebooting itself i tried everything but it's not rebooting
> What i did is that
> ...

Click to collapse



Unplug the phone, open the control panel, go to device and printers, click on your phone (should be half transparent/ghosted) click on uninstall at the top, confirm, then replug, wait until it installs the device, then try again.

This happens because one program may have overwritten the proper drivers for your device, especially wdrt, and those are incompatible with MS internal update tools and WDK/WPAK diag tools.


----------



## mylve (Nov 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Unplug the phone, open the control panel, go to device and printers, click on your phone (should be half transparent/ghosted) click on uninstall at the top, confirm, then replug, wait until it installs the device, then try again.
> 
> This happens because one program may have overwritten the proper drivers for your device, especially wdrt, and those are incompatible with MS internal update tools and WDK/WPAK diag tools.

Click to collapse



Thank you 
I appreciate ur efforts☺


----------



## hackbeard (Nov 26, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> i added a reg file in the thread ..import it by interop tools..simple

Click to collapse



sorry for asking so dumb but where is the import function? can't find it, been looking everywhere.. using interop tools 1.8.173 - thx in advance!


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 26, 2016)

hackbeard said:


> sorry for asking so dumb but where is the import function? can't find it, been looking everywhere.. using interop tools 1.8.173 - thx in advance!

Click to collapse



That's a really old version, reg import is only in the beta 1.9 pre-releases, not beta 1.8.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 26, 2016)

for those with the no reboot stuff. try deactivating the dev mode, reboot device, activate dev mode again, push cab again. should work


----------



## hackbeard (Nov 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> That's a really old version, reg import is only in the beta 1.9 pre-releases, not beta 1.8.

Click to collapse



ah i just missed that, sorry man. now i found it.. thx!


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> The app exiting is a bug but that doesn't mean the reg didn't import at all. It does import it. I just forgot to fix a bug which closes the app (not a crash, but literally Application.Exit())

Click to collapse



Oh ok.. But no LED Notification label is shown under notification and action settings. And LED not Blinking on my LUMIA 950. Pls confirm for LUMIA 950 DS once again. Build .448


----------



## mylve (Nov 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Unplug the phone, open the control panel, go to device and printers, click on your phone (should be half transparent/ghosted) click on uninstall at the top, confirm, then replug, wait until it installs the device, then try again.
> 
> This happens because one program may have overwritten the proper drivers for your device, especially wdrt, and those are incompatible with MS internal update tools and WDK/WPAK diag tools.

Click to collapse



This isn't working for me so what's next

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




tofuschnitte said:


> for those with the no reboot stuff. try deactivating the dev mode, reboot device, activate dev mode again, push cab again. should work

Click to collapse



Not this one also working for my Lumia 730 
It's not rebooting 
What should be the problem ?


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 26, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> Oh ok.. But no LED Notification label is shown under notification and action settings. And LED not Blinking on my LUMIA 950. Pls confirm for LUMIA 950 DS once again. Build .448

Click to collapse



Did you install the cbs cab?

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




mylve said:


> This isn't working for me so what's next

Click to collapse



What's the error code you're getting then?


----------



## surya467 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok
So i managed to get it working on a Lumia 735
I am on fast ring with build 14965.1001, i used the cab to update ( had to check for updates, then use cab for it to restart automatically)
Basically notification light did not start after the restart so i had to add the registry values.


----------



## Satirus (Nov 26, 2016)

tejavellanki said:


> hi bro where can i get import register file option in interop tools or How can i add reg values manually. can you explain clearly please?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Bro, there's a zip file with 730 reg to be imported at OP's first post with Interop tools. Just download it and open import reg files on Interop tools. Fast and simple.


----------



## tejavellanki (Nov 26, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Bro, there's a zip file with 730 reg to be imported at OP's first post with Interop tools. Just download it and open import reg files on Interop tools. Fast and simple.

Click to collapse



Bro I didn't find import reg option. can you please send right now using interop tool zip flies to my mail id please [email protected]


----------



## Satirus (Nov 26, 2016)

tejavellanki said:


> Bro I didn't find import reg option. can you please send right now using interop tool zip flies to my mail id please [email protected]

Click to collapse



At First post you can find zip files to import via Interop Tools


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 26, 2016)

ps11 said:


> On my Lumia 830 logo blinks too, but there is one problem. If ambient light is low all 3 buttons light up when notification pops in and windows button stops blinking. Is it the same with your 830?

Click to collapse



Since it should work the same on lumia 920 and lumia 830 i want you to check the registry value in HKLM/software/microsoft/shell/actioncenter/led


----------



## mylve (Nov 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Did you install the cbs cab?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same error code mentioned in tutorial
It's not mobile problem cuz I got continuum on my l730
May be there is some code in that preventing my device  from rebooting


----------



## djtonka (Nov 26, 2016)

surya467 said:


> Ok
> So i managed to get it working on a Lumia 735
> I am on fast ring with build 14965.1001, i used the cab to update ( had to check for updates, then use cab for it to restart automatically)
> Basically notification light did not start after the restart so i had to add the registry values.

Click to collapse



Did you install it from CAB provided on the first page directly onto RS2


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 26, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> make it 100%

Click to collapse



Well... XL


----------



## surya467 (Nov 26, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Did you install it from CAB provided on the first page directly onto RS2

Click to collapse



yes, i installed the cab on the first page.
one thing though, the LED blinks a lot once you get notification, its disturbing, blinks every 2 secs, so i tried changing the period value to 1 min, but it messed up everything. Some apps stopped giving notification, whatsapp and hike kept crashing. the LED would light up any time and stay on or just keep blinking :/


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 26, 2016)

mylve said:


> Same error code mentioned in tutorial
> It's not mobile problem cuz I got continuum on my l730
> May be there is some code in that preventing my device  from rebooting

Click to collapse



Probably a version mismatch then or you have an update already staged on the phone.


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Probably a version mismatch then or you have an update already staged on the phone.

Click to collapse



when i did it on my lumia 920 i got an update for additonal language and i hit download which lead to the restart


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 27, 2016)

*Lumia 950*



gus33000 said:


> Did you install the cbs cab?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i have installed them. Mobile restarted on it's own to apply update spinning gears and data migration i have come across. But later i tried to import reg file. INTERLOP tool exits on clicking import. 
While pushing cab before auto restart, i have got this error error 0x8024a110.
Transfer complete, install failed message on command line.
Thanks. Lumia 950


----------



## tejavellanki (Nov 27, 2016)

hackbeard said:


> ah i just missed that, sorry man. now i found it.. thx!

Click to collapse



yes bro i got it now hack is working on mobile.


----------



## SBL. (Nov 27, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Did you install the cbs cab?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no code. the error shows given in the post. everything done according to post but phone doesn't restart


----------



## zxc147258 (Nov 27, 2016)

COOL! Thank you very much~


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 27, 2016)

*Working on my Lumia 730. But Not working on my primary Lumia 950.*

When I entered path for HardwareId and read in interlop tool, it shown a correct value for my 730 after pushing CAB. 
But I pushed cab, 950 restarted, I saw spinning gears, and when I tried to import reg file, app exits. 
Ok , it was not crash as u said.
But when I read the HardwareId value through interlop reg editor it thrown an error saying 
"Something went Wrong.
An unexpected error happened while writing key value data"
I tried to enter value name as HardwareId . Key as the one mentioned for Lumia 950, string value choosen.
When I write I got the above error.
I have a major doubt. Whether Lumia 950 have LED built-in?


----------



## lukjok (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice job @Riyad_ , I'm glad you found this way.  Anyway, posting my a more user-friendly app., maybe it will help somehow


----------



## saarakura (Nov 27, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Nice job @Riyad_ , I'm glad you found this way.  Anyway, posting my a more user-friendly app., maybe it will help somehow

Click to collapse



Do you have a L 930 right ? made iwork on it ????


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 27, 2016)

@lukjok
Can you watch these two files Lumia 830 and Lumia 950XL.
Thanks


----------



## lukjok (Nov 27, 2016)

saarakura said:


> Do you have a L 930 right ? made iwork on it ????

Click to collapse



Yes, I have a Lumia 930, but haven't made it work.

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




saarakura said:


> Do you have a L 930 right ? made iwork on it ????

Click to collapse





titi66200 said:


> @lukjok
> Can you watch these two files Lumia 830 and Lumia 950XL.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Firstly, 830:
Program output is basically same as on my Lumia 930, but my phone have one more LED device, and enabling LED's leading to error: "A device attached to the system is not functioning".
And for 950: there is a 3 led's and the most interesting thing is that enabling devices 0 and 1 was successful. Do you notice any differences?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes Logo blinks on 830 and nothing on 950XL.


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Nov 27, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> When I entered path for HardwareId and read in interlop tool, it shown a correct value for my 730 after pushing CAB.
> But I pushed cab, 950 restarted, I saw spinning gears, and when I tried to import reg file, app exits.
> Ok , it was not crash as u said.
> But when I read the HardwareId value through interlop reg editor it thrown an error saying
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to jailbreak your 950 first. I have same problem to import the registry or manually add registry value. After I jailbreak it, I am able to import the registry file and LED option is in the Notification setting. However, there is nothing blinking when notification comes.

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




titi66200 said:


> Yes Logo blinks on 830 and nothing on 950XL.

Click to collapse



same on my 950XL. Where is the LED on 950XL?


----------



## hackbeard (Nov 27, 2016)

so i went trough all steps. reg imported and checked. lumia 830 is unlocked and in dev mode. tried all your mentioned tricks (dev off, reboot, dev on / reinstalled phone drivers / phone reboots / update search etc). also on a newly installed notebook. cab transfer ok, install 0x8024a110 but no reboot is initiated. anymore hints on this?


----------



## mylve (Nov 27, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Probably a version mismatch then or you have an update already staged on the phone.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much 
I finally managed to get it working 
Can u please tell 
Where do I find cab files ? 
Especially for 14393.448

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




hackbeard said:


> so i went trough all steps. reg imported and checked. lumia 830 is unlocked and in dev mode. tried all your mentioned tricks (dev off, reboot, dev on / reinstalled phone drivers / phone reboots / update search etc). also on a newly installed notebook. cab transfer ok, install 0x8024a110 but no reboot is initiated. anymore hints on this?

Click to collapse



Try after some time 
And don't extract cab file if u'll extract it otherwise 
It won't work 
To make it work just do soft reset and try after 1 or 2 hour


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 27, 2016)

on lumia 920 it didn't import the cyclecount value and trying to add it manually didn't work
the problemis that the value can't be added as dword Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff but if you choose another option it'll be added


----------



## lukjok (Nov 27, 2016)

So, there is a package qualcomm.qc8974.pepled.spkg_ed995867c92847f21e69c325402adc198accb263.cab (for Lumia 930), which contains a reg file with interesting enteries:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters]
"PxoPowerCollapseLedEnable"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters\LED]
"GPIOState"="0,4,2,1,2,1,2,1,2,1,2,1,2,1,2,1"
```
So, question is: can Microsoft disbale Led in PEP driver?


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Tried to interlop unlock my 950 using vcReg*



HTC_FUZE said:


> You have to jailbreak your 950 first. I have same problem to import the registry or manually add registry value. After I jailbreak it, I am able to import the registry file and LED option is in the Notification setting. However, there is nothing blinking when notification comes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh finally I'm able to import the registry into Lumia 950. I did hard reset and applied the trick again. This time everything went fine. I saw LED label under notification, but no led blinking .
I'm even unable to find where  LED blinks in my mobile.
Pls guys make it for Lumia 950.


----------



## xiaozai0525 (Nov 28, 2016)

*I succeed on my lumia 830*

Lumia 830
windows 10 mobile 14965.1001
youtube: youtu.be/znajoU8aeIA
and this is the video on youku: player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMTgzODkxNjAwNA==/v.swf
sorry, i'm not able to post outside links for now


----------



## dipayans24 (Nov 28, 2016)

fuem said:


> Works also on Lumia 925, (the windows button) but it's shining not blinking

Click to collapse



The 925 doesn't seems to have 'hwnled' in device manager still the Windows button works?


----------



## ps11 (Nov 28, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> Since it should work the same on lumia 920 and lumia 830 i want you to check the registry value in HKLM/software/microsoft/shell/actioncenter/led

Click to collapse



It doesn't contain any value. Do you have any?


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> It doesn't contain any value. Do you have any?

Click to collapse



it doesn't contain any value on my device too
another thing can you check the values that we should import cz my phone isn't accepting the cyclecount value


----------



## ps11 (Nov 28, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> it doesn't contain any value on my device too
> another thing can you check the values that we should import cz my phone isn't accepting the cyclecount value

Click to collapse



I could change value fom -1 to 10, but now I can't change it back to -1 (it crashes interop tool).


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> I could change value fom -1 to 10, but now I can't change it back to -1 (it crashes interop tool).

Click to collapse





That's a bug in IT, it should be unsigned. So instead of being -1 it should be the max uint number. Will be fixed in pre9.


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> That's a bug in IT, it should be unsigned. So instead of being -1 it should be the max uint number. Will be fixed in pre9.

Click to collapse



how can i identifie that value so i can assign it ??


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> I could change value fom -1 to 10, but now I can't change it back to -1 (it crashes interop tool).

Click to collapse



last thing i'm gonna ask you can you check the values in HKLM/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Services/ACPI
and report them back i'm trying to identifie if the configuration of the device is the same on the phones


----------



## ps11 (Nov 28, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> last thing i'm gonna ask you can you check the values in HKLM/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Services/ACPI
> and report them back i'm trying to identifie if the configuration of the device is the same on the phones

Click to collapse



I have 8 values and 2 keys there. Do you want all of them or any particular?


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> I have 8 values and 2 keys there. Do you want all of them or any particular?

Click to collapse



same number here if you can the one from enum and type and tag


----------



## ps11 (Nov 28, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> same number here if you can the one from enum and type and tag

Click to collapse



Enum:
- 0=ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0
- Count=1
- NextInstance=1

Type=1

Tag=2


----------



## fuem (Nov 28, 2016)

dipayans24 said:


> The 925 doesn't seems to have 'hwnled' in device manager still the Windows button works?

Click to collapse



 Yes, the button still works correctly 






and device manager says 925 has hwnled Driver


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> Enum:
> - 0=ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0
> - Count=1
> - NextInstance=1
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man probably not related cz same values here too
there's a hwnled key can you check it also


----------



## tofuschnitte (Nov 28, 2016)

fuem said:


> Yes, the button still works correctly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




have you done anything special? same device stuff etc on my 920 but it doenst work. deployed the cab and imported the reg values from the 730 and it just doenst work (led notification appears as option in the infocenter settings though)


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 28, 2016)

Buy even though Lumia 950 had hwled, y no body got success with it?


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> Enum:
> - 0=ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0
> - Count=1
> - NextInstance=1
> ...

Click to collapse



i might have found in HKLM/SYSTEM/TOUCH/BUTTONS
There's two values for LED 
can you tell me the values on your phone and i prefer that you report all the values not just those two


----------



## ps11 (Nov 28, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> thanks man probably not related cz same values here too
> there's a hwnled key can you check it also

Click to collapse



hwnled key is not present in this key

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




karaki93 said:


> i might have found in HKLM/SYSTEM/TOUCH/BUTTONS
> There's two values for LED
> can you tell me the values on your phone and i prefer that you report all the values not just those two

Click to collapse



Button 0:
VKey =27

Button 1:
VKey =113

Button 2:
VKey =114

Count = 3

Duration = 25

Intensity = 99

Vibrate = 1


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> hwnled key is not present in this key
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok thanks there's also a backlight key can you give me the values in it


----------



## ps11 (Nov 28, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> ok thanks there's also a backlight key can you give me the values in it

Click to collapse



Which path?


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

ps11 said:


> Which path?

Click to collapse



HKLM/SYSTEM/TOUCH/BUTTONS
in that one there's a backlight key on my phone

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

OK i finally solved it everyone with lumia 920 can't get it working cz instead of getting the windows key to blink your phone will continuously vibrate and that only if you disable the vibration of the navigation key and enabling the vibration will remove the LED function from the notifications settings
For people using other phones try to disable the navigation bar vibration and try again


----------



## lukjok (Nov 28, 2016)

Good news guys! I have got progress about Lumia 930. I made windows key to blink, but that blinking is chaotic and even without any notification pending. Will try to investigate this.


----------



## pro_info (Nov 28, 2016)

Good news, but there are no led on the 930?


----------



## Kparmun (Nov 28, 2016)

*that's nice*



lukjok said:


> Good news guys! I have got progress about Lumia 930. I made windows key to blink, but that blinking is chaotic and even without any notification pending. Will try to investigate this.

Click to collapse



There's a LED key in action center! Does it help?
...microsoft\shell\action center


----------



## lukjok (Nov 28, 2016)

Kparmun said:


> There's a LED key in action center! Does it help?
> ...microsoft\shell\action center

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know this, but seems led is not reacting to notifications, it just stays on or blinks very quickly. But this is still progress 



pro_info said:


> Good news, but there are no led on the 930?

Click to collapse



I don't know, it may be there, but for now I can only make Windows button to blink.


----------



## fuem (Nov 28, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> have you done anything special? same device stuff etc on my 920 but it doenst work. deployed the cab and imported the reg values from the 730 and it just doenst work (led notification appears as option in the infocenter settings though)

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, just deployed the cab, when phone restarted it was already shining. Then I was opened the interop tools for check the registry they were already in there but some of they had different values. I can't changed them with interop tools cause of app exit so I tried with CustomPFD it worked but nothing happened different.


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 28, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Yeah, I know this, but seems led is not reacting to notifications, it just stays on or blinks very quickly. But this is still progress
> 
> 
> I don't know, it may be there, but for now I can only make Windows button to blink.

Click to collapse



Can you share how you did it maybe it'll work on lumia 920


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 28, 2016)

Was anyone successfully with lumia 950?


----------



## Jclouds (Nov 29, 2016)

Very nice, works on a 735, but LED doesn't turn off when the phone is unlocked, it's normal?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 29, 2016)

Jclouds said:


> Very nice, works on a 735, but LED doesn't turn off when the phone is unlocked, it's normal?

Click to collapse



no..it should be blink when u have a notification only.u must turn off LED for loadkit download manager if u have..these kind of app enable interactive notification for all time


----------



## lukjok (Nov 29, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> Can you share how you did it maybe it'll work on lumia 920

Click to collapse



Firstly, this is only for Snapdragon 800 SoC based phones (Lumia 930), I don't know if these keys will brick or work on other Lumias.
Download this reg file, and import it with Interop tools, then reboot the phone.
If you want to disable this, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters and change PxoPowerCollapseLedEnable to 0.


----------



## Kparmun (Nov 29, 2016)

*still progress*



lukjok said:


> Good news guys! I have got progress about Lumia 930. I made windows key to blink, but that blinking is chaotic and even without any notification pending. Will try to investigate this.

Click to collapse





lukjok said:


> Firstly, this is only for Snapdragon 800 SoC based phones (Lumia 930), I don't know if these keys will brick or work on other Lumias.
> Download this reg file, and import it with Interop tools, then reboot the phone.
> If you want to disable this, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters and change PxoPowerCollapseLedEnable to 0.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I tried it! First of all: Keep up the good work, second: I don't think it's blinking, it's more like struggling with light sensor!


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Firstly, this is only for Snapdragon 800 SoC based phones (Lumia 930), I don't know if these keys will brick or work on other Lumias.
> Download this reg file, and import it with Interop tools, then reboot the phone.
> If you want to disable this, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters and change PxoPowerCollapseLedEnable to 0.

Click to collapse



It worked now only the windows logo have a backlight abd sometimes it blinks but not related to the notifications
I guess now we need someone with a 830 to check if he has it and tell us the values


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 29, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Nice job @Riyad_ , I'm glad you found this way.  Anyway, posting my a more user-friendly app., maybe it will help somehow

Click to collapse



is that a driver testing app via cmd.?? i should give it a try


----------



## ps11 (Nov 29, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> It worked now only the windows logo have a backlight abd sometimes it blinks but not related to the notifications
> I guess now we need someone with a 830 to check if he has it and tell us the values

Click to collapse



No such value on my 830.


----------



## pspatel007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Plesae any one tell me brief process for lumia 730 dual ...


----------



## djtonka (Nov 29, 2016)

pspatel007 said:


> Plesae any one tell me brief process for lumia 730 dual ...

Click to collapse



sorry but the first post has been deleted :/


----------



## meetsahil (Nov 29, 2016)

*can you please help me out how to open iutool through cmd*

can you please help me out how to open iutool through cmd and do i need windows 10 pc for that?


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

This what msdn mention about it 
You must configure the HardwareId and InstanceId registry keys to enable LED notification on the device. In the following example, you must change the value of HardwareId to match your device ID (DeviceId).
  [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
   "HardwareId"="ACPI\\QCOM0D50"   
   "InstanceId"=dword:0
HardwareId specifies the HardwareId for the LED while InstanceId specifies the InstanceId for the selected notification LED.
If the OS correctly detects the LED, the following registry keys will also be populated. Otherwise, they will not be created.
  "LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
   "Intensity"=dword:00000064 
   "Period"=dword:000007d0 
   "Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c 
   "Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff 
Where:
Intensity - Denotes the intensity, from 0-100%
Period - Specifies the period, in milliseconds
Dutycycle - Specifies the duty cycle, from 0-100%
Cyclecount - Specifies the number of repetitions per cycle


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Lumia 950. fingers crossed.*



karaki93 said:


> This what msdn mention about it
> You must configure the HardwareId and InstanceId registry keys to enable LED notification on the device. In the following example, you must change the value of HardwareId to match your device ID (DeviceId).
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
> "HardwareId"="ACPI\\QCOM0D50"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi bro, i have done whatever this post says. But no success in Lumia 950. I don't know where physical led is located. But what's the correct value for registry to get LED working for notifications?


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> Hi bro, i have done whatever this post says. But no success in Lumia 950. I don't know where physical led is located. But what's the correct value for registry to get LED working for notifications?

Click to collapse



check that from Device portal 
look for the hwnled driver
or in HKLM/SYSTEM/CONTROLSET001/Services/hwnled


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 29, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> check that from Device portal
> look for the hwnled driver
> or in HKLM/SYSTEM/CONTROLSET001/Services/hwnled

Click to collapse



I have found it under device manager. But LED is not working.  I followed steps as mentioned above.


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> I have found it under device manager. But LED is not working.  I followed steps as mentioned above.

Click to collapse



Means that the OS isn't detecting the LED
(If the OS correctly detects the LED, the following registry keys will also be populated. Otherwise, they will not be created.)

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

Lumia 830 user check this registry and report the values back please
HKLM/SYSTEM/CONTROLSET001/Services/hwnled
HKLM/SYSTEM/CONTROLSET001/Services/hwnled/parameters


----------



## pspatel007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Any one tell me whats going in this thread i can not understand any thing ...plz explane from start


----------



## zaidgkhan (Nov 29, 2016)

Works very well on my dads L830, Any progress on lumia 930?? im trying everything but cant seem to get it work :/


----------



## saarakura (Nov 29, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> Works very well on my dads L830, Any progress on lumia 930?? im trying everything but cant seem to get it work :/

Click to collapse



After import the last reg file for L930, i got it working, but its still blinking strange haha. i think its not 100% yet.. but awesome job for all that is making this possible.


----------



## zaidgkhan (Nov 29, 2016)

saarakura said:


> After import the last reg file for L930, i got it working, but its still blinking strange haha. i think its not 100% yet.. but awesome job for all that is making this possible.

Click to collapse



I tried @lukjok reg file. it worked fine but it is wierd that the led doesnt have to do anything with notification and stay lit all the time i had to turn it off, props to @lukjok to reach this far even im trying some tweaks but it is not working :/ i tried copying some values from L830 too that were not there in my L930 still didnt work


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> I tried @lukjok reg file. it worked fine but it is wierd that the led doesnt have to do anything with notification and stay lit all the time i had to turn it off, props to @lukjok to reach this far even im trying some tweaks but it is not working :/ i tried copying some values from L830 too that were not there in my L930 still didnt work

Click to collapse



yeah this one isn't related to the notifications it's related to the usb i guess cz when i was charging my phone it was blinking very fast and if you count the blinks they acctually have an order same as in GPOISTATE i guess
since you have a lumia 830 can you check the values in the directory i mentioned in my last post??


----------



## zaidgkhan (Nov 29, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> yeah this one isn't related to the notifications it's related to the usb i guess cz when i was charging my phone it was blinking very fast and if you count the blinks they acctually have an order same as in GPOISTATE i guess
> since you have a lumia 830 can you check the values in the directory i mentioned in my last post??

Click to collapse



everything in hwnled is identical only some values are different like hwnled/Tag is set (16 in L830) (15 in L930) and the values in Parameters/Wdf/TimeOf.. (both) Wdf/WdfMajor..Minor (both) are different, and im not able to change those values everytime i try introptools force closes :/ No luck here. btw i tried to put Tag 16 in lumia 930 for fun trying someluck, it killed my wifi driver, had to reset 15 to fix it


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> everything in hwnled is identical only some values are different like hwnled/Tag is set (16 in L830) (15 in L930) and the values in Parameters/Wdf/TimeOf.. (both) Wdf/WdfMajor..Minor (both) are different, and im not able to change those values everytime i try introptools force closes :/ No luck here. btw i tried to put Tag 16 in lumia 930 for fun trying someluck, it killed my wifi driver, had to reset 15 to fix it

Click to collapse



OK then last thing i want you to check before quitting this try to check HKLM/Software/OEM/Nokia/Display
and HKLM/Software/OEM/Nokia/Display/ColorAndLight on the lumia 830
cz in this on there's an option to activate the backlight on my phone


----------



## zaidgkhan (Nov 29, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> OK then last thing i want you to check before quitting this try to check HKLM/Software/OEM/Nokia/Display
> and HKLM/Software/OEM/Nokia/Display/ColorAndLight on the lumia 830
> cz in this on there's an option to activate the backlight on my phone

Click to collapse



You mean UserSettingKeyLightsEnabled?? then yes its there.


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 29, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> You mean UserSettingKeyLightsEnabled?? then yes its there.

Click to collapse



yeah i know i'm asking if there's other values maybe related to LED


----------



## zaidgkhan (Nov 29, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> yeah i know i'm asking if there's other values maybe related to LED

Click to collapse



nope. just display and brightness values.


----------



## Kparmun (Nov 30, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> everything in hwnled is identical only some values are different like hwnled/Tag is set (16 in L830) (15 in L930) and the values in Parameters/Wdf/TimeOf.. (both) Wdf/WdfMajor..Minor (both) are different, and im not able to change those values everytime i try introptools force closes :/ No luck here. btw i tried to put Tag 16 in lumia 930 for fun trying someluck, it killed my wifi driver, had to reset 15 to fix it

Click to collapse



Can u tell us the value of WDFs, maybe we can create . reg file for it!


----------



## lukjok (Nov 30, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> everything in hwnled is identical only some values are different like hwnled/Tag is set (16 in L830) (15 in L930) and the values in Parameters/Wdf/TimeOf.. (both) Wdf/WdfMajor..Minor (both) are different, and im not able to change those values everytime i try introptools force closes :/ No luck here. btw i tried to put Tag 16 in lumia 930 for fun trying someluck, it killed my wifi driver, had to reset 15 to fix it

Click to collapse



It would be nice if you could check out HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters subkey and post all keys from it.


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 30, 2016)

on my lumia 950
PxoPowerCollapseLedEnable created by myself to test...
C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents\cmd>reg query HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters
reg query HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters
    BCLMode    REG_DWORD    0x1
    CprFlags    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableBWMonBusDCVS    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableCCI    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableCoreRotation    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableCpuRet    REG_DWORD    0xff
    DisableCpuVdd    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableCXO    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableL2Collapse    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableL2GDHS    REG_DWORD    0x3
    DisableL2Ret    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisableOfflineNotification    REG_DWORD    0x1
    DisablePCE    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DisablePhaseScaling    REG_DWORD    0x1
    DisableVddMin    REG_DWORD    0x0
    EapsFlags    REG_DWORD    0x200
    EnableBugcheck    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EnableIdleCrashDebug    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EnableMicroPep    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EnableMsftSdPStates    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EnableProcessorManagement    REG_DWORD    0x1
    ErrataFlags    REG_DWORD    0x80000001
    WPPEnabled    REG_DWORD    0x0
    PxoPowerCollapseLedEnable    REG_DWORD    0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters\SDC1
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters\SDC2
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\services\QCPEP\Parameters\Wdf



and here is the log of the devapp.exe 
C:\Data\Users\Public\Documents\cmd>drvapp
drvapp
HWN Driver testing app..........
Finding list size.....
List size is: 60
Finding device path.....
Creating file........
HWN Device path is: \\?\ACPI#QCOM24A3#0#{6b2a25e2-aaf5-482c-99a5-6205cdcc176a}
CreateFile OK!
Gathering information about HWN devices.......
Calling DeviceIoControl.....
DeviceIoControl1 returned: 1
Bytes returned: 120
DeviceIoControl2 returned 1
------------------------------------------------
Payload size: 120
Payload version: 1
Requests number: 3
------------------------------------------------
Information about HWN devices:
------------------------- Settings for device 0 -----------------------------
Type (HWN_UNKNOWN = 0, HWN_LED = 1, HWN_VIBRATOR = 2) 1
Off(0)-On(1)-Blink(2) 0
HwN intensity (0 - 100%) 0
HwN period in milliseconds 0
HwN duty cycle (0 - 100%) 0
HwN number of repetitions of cycle 0
HwN adjustment granularity - read only 0
HwN device current in mA for MTE use only 4294967295
------------------------- Settings for device 1 -----------------------------
Type (HWN_UNKNOWN = 0, HWN_LED = 1, HWN_VIBRATOR = 2) 1
Off(0)-On(1)-Blink(2) 0
HwN intensity (0 - 100%) 0
HwN period in milliseconds 0
HwN duty cycle (0 - 100%) 0
HwN number of repetitions of cycle 0
HwN adjustment granularity - read only 0
HwN device current in mA for MTE use only 4294967295
------------------------- Settings for device 2 -----------------------------
Type (HWN_UNKNOWN = 0, HWN_LED = 1, HWN_VIBRATOR = 2) 1
Off(0)-On(1)-Blink(2) 0
HwN intensity (0 - 100%) 0
HwN period in milliseconds 0
HwN duty cycle (0 - 100%) 0
HwN number of repetitions of cycle 0
HwN adjustment granularity - read only 0
HwN device current in mA for MTE use only 120
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Trying to set state for found devices......
-----------------------------Setting state for device 0 ----------------------------
Device Intensity: 100
On-Off: 1
Trying to enable......
Size of new buffer: 48
Bytes written 0
DeviceIoControl Returned 0
GetLastError returned A device attached to the system is not functioning.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------Setting state for device 1 ----------------------------
Device Intensity: 100
On-Off: 1
Trying to enable......
Size of new buffer: 48
Bytes written 0
DeviceIoControl Returned 0
GetLastError returned A device attached to the system is not functioning.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------Setting state for device 2 ----------------------------
Device Intensity: 100
On-Off: 1
Trying to enable......
Size of new buffer: 48
Bytes written 0
DeviceIoControl Returned 0
GetLastError returned A device attached to the system is not functioning.


----------



## djtonka (Nov 30, 2016)

who said there is an LED in 950 anyway? There is not


----------



## zaidgkhan (Nov 30, 2016)

Kparmun said:


> Can u tell us the value of WDFs, maybe we can create . reg file for it!

Click to collapse



values in L830

/Wdf/TimeOfLastSqmLog
Integer REG_DWORD
-1741251215

/Wdf/TimeOfLastTelemetryLog
Long REG_QWORD
131248405027160605

/Wdf/WdfMajorVersion
Integer REG_DWORD
1

/Wdf/WdfMinorVersion
Interger REG_DWORD
11

do you see any thing in L930 inside HKLM/Software/Miscrosoft/Shell/ActionCenter/Led? 
its empty in my L930 but theres a DWORD value inside my L830

[SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\ActionCenter\Led]
Name: {5B04B775-356B-4AA0-AAF8-6491FFEA5614}!{79A5E983-4931-4E2E-AA2F-613D22AB153C}
Type: VALUE
Hive: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Value Type: REG_DWORD
Value: 0


----------



## lukjok (Nov 30, 2016)

So, according to MSDN, most important registry values are 

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
   "HardwareId"="ACPI\\QCOM0D50"   
   "InstanceId"=dword:0
```
And it says, 





> If the OS correctly detects the LED, the following registry keys will also be populated. Otherwise, they will not be created.

Click to collapse



But after reboot only  "LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001 is added to a registry. So, is OS detecting Led but, not rightly?


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 30, 2016)

wow i didnt expected that microsoft has such a docu^^

other question, why dont we use the camera flash as led?
could this be possible with a l950?

But the 950 is listed at the first page, was it tested before successfully?


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 30, 2016)

lukjok said:


> So, according to MSDN, most important registry values are
> 
> ```
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
> ...

Click to collapse



of course the OS is detecting the LED but he's not detecting that it can blinks
i guess we should find out what the name refere to in this:
[SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\ActionCenter\Led]
Name: {5B04B775-356B-4AA0-AAF8-6491FFEA5614}!{79A5E983-4931-4E2E-AA2F-613D22AB153C}
Type: VALUE
Hive: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Value Type: REG_DWORD
Value: 0


----------



## lukjok (Nov 30, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> of course the OS is detecting the LED but he's not detecting that it can blinks
> i guess we should find out what the name refere to in this:
> [SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\ActionCenter\Led]
> Name: {5B04B775-356B-4AA0-AAF8-6491FFEA5614}!{79A5E983-4931-4E2E-AA2F-613D22AB153C}
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably some GUID of the app?


----------



## girish_19 (Nov 30, 2016)

Last question, is there any led for notification in Lumia 950?
if yes, pls try to make it work. I'm not an expert, but I can make out if u guys help.


----------



## Kparmun (Nov 30, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> values in L830
> 
> /Wdf/TimeOfLastSqmLog
> Integer REG_DWORD
> ...

Click to collapse



No, mine is empty too! I tried to add instanceId and the others in hwled located in system, but the result after restart was  logo! I don't know about this one!


----------



## Jclouds (Nov 30, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> no..it should be blink when u have a notification only.u must turn off LED for loadkit download manager if u have..these kind of app enable interactive notification for all time

Click to collapse



No, I have not loadkit download manager.. But the led only goes off when I remove all the notifications from the bar. (The only way...)
But I think that normal would be when deploying the notification bar or unlock phone it should off but it does not.


----------



## karaki93 (Nov 30, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Probably some GUID of the app?

Click to collapse



yes right i check it it means that he disabled LED for the Mail app and another one


----------



## schmo90 (Dec 1, 2016)

Is there a new cab file for the current tp build version?


----------



## Mendes 2_pac (Dec 1, 2016)

*did not work*

I did all the correct procedure, but even asism did not work, the same error posted in the post does not work, any idea to work?


----------



## islataz (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello, 
I have a Microsoft 950XL DS rm-1116 and I can not get the led to work. With both versions 14931 and 14965 and these are the data of both the device manager and the registry that is used and nothing

Thank you

Qualcomm HwnLed Device
Properties:
ID : ACPI\QCOM24A3\0
Description : Qualcomm HwnLed Device
Class : System
Manufacturer : Qualcomm Technologies Inc
StatusCode : 25165834


"
"HardwareId"="ACPI\QCOM24A3" o "HardwareId"="ACPI\QCOM24A3\0" 

"InstanceId"=dword:0
"LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
"Intensity"=dword:00000064
"Period"=dword:000007d0
"Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c
"Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff

"


----------



## schmo90 (Dec 1, 2016)

hello
slowly i think that the feature is not available for all kind of lumia 950 devices -.-


----------



## djtonka (Dec 1, 2016)

schmo90 said:


> hello
> slowly i think that the feature is not available for all kind of lumia 950 devices -.-

Click to collapse



Because you could not find an LED in your device but you are convinced there is one?


----------



## xxxg01 (Dec 1, 2016)

tried to push the cabs file to the phone.. nothing is happening..

turn off and turn on again.. check the updates. no update. then push the cabs again.. still nothing works..

can i hard reset to 8.1 and then update it to w10 and do the steps? or does it need something important?


----------



## Nightsteed (Dec 1, 2016)

xxxg01 said:


> tried to push the cabs file to the phone.. nothing is happening..
> 
> turn off and turn on again.. check the updates. no update. then push the cabs again.. still nothing works..
> 
> can i hard reset to 8.1 and then update it to w10 and do the steps? or does it need something important?

Click to collapse



You need to add the registry keys. Check the first post for more info


----------



## zaidgkhan (Dec 1, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 830 same as 730
> 
> ID : ACPI\QCOM0D50\0
> Description : hwnled Driver
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia 640xl also have the same hwnled, but there is no led physically located in it.


----------



## xxxg01 (Dec 1, 2016)

Nightsteed said:


> You need to add the registry keys. Check the first post for more info

Click to collapse



i was about to post an update.. the update somehow works.. i already add the reg 1st then the update follow up.. and it works now. Thanks!


----------



## louis94 (Dec 1, 2016)

installing .cab file prevent os update right?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Dec 1, 2016)

no it does not prevent anything


----------



## louis94 (Dec 1, 2016)

Many lumia 730 users can not update to latest insider build after install .cab files.. Is not cause of .cab file installed? ( LED notification, continuum..)


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 1, 2016)

@louis94
RS1 or RS2 Update?


----------



## reiarthurxj (Dec 2, 2016)

*Test in 930 saving same string not dword. MY 830 was activated with string*

Test in 930 saving same string not dword. MY 830 was activated with string


----------



## sirozan (Dec 2, 2016)

No success on my 950xl at first try here...
Rebooted and installed cab without problems, then i wrote the "HardwareId" and "InstanceId" Keys manual with interop tools, rebooted and all the rest was added automatically. So now i do see the LED option in the notification settings, but nothing lights up at all. Have not tried anything since then though. Btw hwnled driver was present looking in device portal.


----------



## zaidgkhan (Dec 2, 2016)

reiarthurxj said:


> Test in 930 saving same string not dword. MY 830 was activated with string

Click to collapse



what string?


----------



## schmo90 (Dec 2, 2016)

sirozan said:


> No success on my 950xl at first try here...
> Rebooted and installed cab without problems, then i wrote the "HardwareId" and "InstanceId" Keys manual with interop tools, rebooted and all the rest was added automatically. So now i do see the LED option in the notification settings, but nothing lights up at all. Have not tried anything since then though. Btw hwnled driver was present looking in device portal.

Click to collapse




yeah i have the same problem.

is it possible to test the led with a sample software?
Has anyone a source code of the drvapp.exe?


----------



## Cshaba (Dec 2, 2016)

*Done*

Hello,

I was glad to see that you came up with this solution for an unsupported hardware in these devices. It is good to see where the hacking/unlocking for WM has gone. It took some search for things not documented, but success.
You and whoever helped you did what the company, insider developers could not do for so long. Do not get me started on MS support and promises. Search: /gabeaul/status/644558993424158720

Donation is in order,
Cshaba


----------



## gus33000 (Dec 2, 2016)

To peoples that are trying this and can't get it to work please make sure you're installing the cab built for your current os build. This is highly important, and even more important considering MS changes a lot of apis with rs2 and a dll built for older apis will surely not work properly in a newer build. Plus if you don't have the same version, if you're in the fast ring, upgrades won't work as uup pushes cbsus which are deltas, and deltas are patch files for a specific version of a file. If you have the cab matching, any wu upgrade will not only work but also update the cab automatically. No need to install a newer one. Hopefully that will clear up some confusion about some problems.


----------



## djtonka (Dec 2, 2016)

Cshaba said:


> ...solution for an unsupported hardware

Click to collapse



yep, you r 100% right. There is no LED but is blinking


----------



## lukjok (Dec 2, 2016)

So, found Hardware notification testing app in 8.1 Test Suite. If you want, you can try it and post if it works.
1. Download Tux folder and copy it to phone( Documents or another folder);
2. Download Test DLL and copy it to Tux folder.
3. Start CMD and type: 
	
	



```
tux -o -d 2_hwntest.dll -x1014 -c "-devintf 1"
```
 and press enter.
4. Look at your led's 

Bonus tests to use: http://pastebin.com/beGdb6th
 How to use it: replace XXXX with test code.
 tux -o -d 2_hwntest.dll -xXXXX -c "-devintf 1"


----------



## reiarthurxj (Dec 2, 2016)

zaidgkhan said:


> what string?

Click to collapse



It

"InstanceId"=String:0
"LedHwAvailable"=String:00000001
"Intensity"=String:00000064 
"Period"=String:000007d0 
"Dutycycle"=String:0000003c 
"Cyclecount"=String:ffffffff

I rebooting my lumia(after these values changed, but button this dlink)


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 2, 2016)

lukjok said:


> So, found Hardware notification testing app in 8.1 Test Suite. If you want, you can try it and post if it works.
> "

Click to collapse



This app can serve ?


----------



## kukmikuk (Dec 2, 2016)

I test and this is command result:



> [/tux -o -d 2_hwntest.dll -x1014 -c "-devintf 1
> 
> tux -o -d 2_hwntest.dll -x1014 -c "-devintf 1
> WTT log not available as WTTLoggerMobile.dll failed to load.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Loc Tran (Dec 3, 2016)

Someone help me, I have Xiaomi Mi4 running windows 10 mobile, it has led (of course because when on android rom it show when noti, but on windows 10 just show when charging), now i do this, but it still not work, hwnled is acpi\qcom0d50\0, too


----------



## jerry.drake (Dec 3, 2016)

Works great on my 735. At first I was not able to import reg key, then I enabled and disabled developer mode and the import was successfull. Thanks man.


----------



## girish_19 (Dec 3, 2016)

lukjok said:


> So, found Hardware notification testing app in 8.1 Test Suite. If you want, you can try it and post if it works.
> 1. Download Tux folder and copy it to phone( Documents or another folder);
> 2. Download Test DLL and copy it to Tux folder.
> 3. Start CMD and type:
> ...

Click to collapse



How to run these command? By moving the files to phone memory. Instructions pls.


----------



## lukjok (Dec 3, 2016)

girish_19 said:


> How to run these command? By moving the files to phone memory. Instructions pls.

Click to collapse



Enter these commands in SSH CMD, when you copied all required files and folders


----------



## juni911 (Dec 3, 2016)

*cant do it with interop tools*

plz some one help or demonstrate how to put values in interop tools i have done every thing but nothing happeining
plz plz plz plz help


----------



## shicola (Dec 4, 2016)

Any idea how to update 14393.479 build ? Or how to get right cab ?


----------



## elveador (Dec 4, 2016)

*can't do it..*

apparently i am too stupid to get that thing started. recognizing my device by iutool already didn't work, even though my phone is clearly connected and i can view it in my explorer. error 0x80070490 is showing up and i dont know what to do, every wokaround i find online won't work... any hints?!


----------



## lukjok (Dec 4, 2016)

elveador said:


> apparently i am too stupid to get that thing started. recognizing my device by iutool already didn't work, even though my phone is clearly connected and i can view it in my explorer. error 0x80070490 is showing up and i dont know what to do, every wokaround i find online won't work... any hints?!

Click to collapse



Try to remove phone from Devices and Printers in Control panel and reconnect it to other port


----------



## dhimiter14 (Dec 4, 2016)

I did all the steps but the led works only when i have the earphones connected.. Someone knows why?


----------



## HimalayChauhan (Dec 5, 2016)

That command worked, finally!


----------



## karaki93 (Dec 5, 2016)

dhimiter14 said:


> I did all the steps but the led works only when i have the earphones connected.. Someone knows why?

Click to collapse



which phone??


----------



## dhimiter14 (Dec 5, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> which phone??

Click to collapse



Lumia 735


----------



## elveador (Dec 5, 2016)

*one step further*



lukjok said:


> Try to remove phone from Devices and Printers in Control panel and reconnect it to other port

Click to collapse



thanks! so that worked for me. now, when i try the "iutool -V -p path" command, there's error 80070002. i tried moving the cab to another folder, but no luck...any ideas? :silly:

edit: repeatedly put the wrong folder as a source...my bad!


----------



## elveador (Dec 5, 2016)

*help!*

Apparently that stuff is just not my thing... I did everything as explained, tried this and that and all I got was that none of my notifications worked any more... Now I tried to delete the newly added regs, but there's an error every time I try. 
Help please! :/


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2016)

elveador said:


> Apparently that stuff is just not my thing... I did everything as explained, tried this and that and all I got was that none of my notifications worked any more... Now I tried to delete the newly added regs, but there's an error every time I try.
> Help please! :/

Click to collapse



try change 
LedHwAvailable to 0
and restart phone

is not working, only what left is WDRT


----------



## elveador (Dec 6, 2016)

dxdy said:


> try change
> LedHwAvailable to 0
> and restart phone
> 
> is not working, only what left is WDRT

Click to collapse



Didn't work, unfortunately. What's WDRT?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 6, 2016)

elveador said:


> Didn't work, unfortunately. What's WDRT?

Click to collapse



Windows Device Recovery Tool


----------



## adel23444 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey guys! My oldest Lumia 720 also operate LED notification! Windows 10 Mobile RS1 14393.448.


----------



## kukmikuk (Dec 7, 2016)

Great....it would be good you tell us how to do that...


----------



## elgigante (Dec 7, 2016)

Work on HP Elite x3? Have a led and the hwnled Driver. Thanks.


----------



## BlackSlaughter (Dec 8, 2016)

djtonka said:


> there is nothing on 735 with .448

Click to collapse



which app are you using to import the reg file?


----------



## Satirus (Dec 9, 2016)

BlackSlaughter said:


> which app are you using to import the reg file?

Click to collapse



With, of course, Interop Tools.


----------



## santiago242 (Dec 9, 2016)

*Working!*

Omg I can't believe it is finally working in my Lumia 735. I had some problems creating the keys, be careful, the HardwareId (ACPI\QCOM0D50 for Lumia 735) is String and the others are Dword, if you can't add the values with CustomPFD or Interop Tools you can use vcREG, that worked for me, also if the phone doesn't restart after you add the cab, you can restart it, then go to update, search updates and try again the importing from the pc, it wil restart after few seconds. (Sorry for my bad english, good luck!)


----------



## djtonka (Dec 9, 2016)

stop creating, import it!


----------



## FlavioV (Dec 10, 2016)

Had to hard reset my Lumia 830 on 14393.479 due to wifi issues. Can't get LED notifications working anymore.

LED is enabled for every single app. Can't seem to upload the CAB; iutool gives me error 0x8024a110 and the phone doesn't reboot. Imported the reg keys, no luck.


----------



## BlackSlaughter (Dec 10, 2016)

Satirus said:


> With, of course, Interop Tools.

Click to collapse



Okay thanks, just asking because Interop Tools is always crashing if I want to import registry values


----------



## valti7 (Dec 10, 2016)

I can't even install the proper version of Interop Tools. I can only install the beta 1.7 version, although I downloaded the files you provided, so I can't even import .reg files. Can anyone help what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## BlackSlaughter (Dec 10, 2016)

valti7 said:


> I can't even install the proper version of Interop Tools. I can only install the beta 1.7 version, although I downloaded the files you provided, so I can't even import .reg files. Can anyone help what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.

Click to collapse



The latest version of Interop Tools Beta is Interop Tools 1.9-pre5,*bing it together with xda and you will find the right thread to download this version.

Be sure to uninstall the old version, restart your device, install*all dependencies,*and finally install the new version.


----------



## valti7 (Dec 10, 2016)

BlackSlaughter said:


> The latest version of Interop Tools Beta is Interop Tools 1.9-pre5,*bing it together with xda and you will find the right thread to download this version.
> 
> Be sure to uninstall the old version, restart your device, install*all dependencies,*and finally install the new version.

Click to collapse



Thanks, finally! But now when I try to add a value, an error message comes up that says something went wrong. When I try to import the .reg, the app crashes.


----------



## BlackSlaughter (Dec 10, 2016)

valti7 said:


> Thanks, finally! But now when I try to add a value, an error message comes up that says something went wrong. When I try to import the .reg, the app crashes.

Click to collapse



Well then you are now at the same thing where I am hanging, congratulations


----------



## ryRy (Dec 11, 2016)

*how to?*



Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.
> 
> Now This trick is for 730,735,830,930,950/950XL
> 930 has a LED but not working .i dont know why..
> ...

Click to collapse









i cant input this in interop tool

"Period"=dword:000007d0 
"Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c 
"Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff


----------



## FlavioV (Dec 11, 2016)

ryzel said:


> i cant input this in interop tool
> 
> "Period"=dword:000007d0
> "Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c
> "Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff

Click to collapse



Use latest Interop Tools beta and import the reg right away. Interop Tools will crash but it should work after a reboot.

Link to Interop Tools beta: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69700647&postcount=425


----------



## ryRy (Dec 11, 2016)

FlavioV said:


> Use latest Interop Tools beta and import the reg right away. Interop Tools will crash but it should work after a reboot.
> 
> Link to Interop Tools beta: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69700647&postcount=425

Click to collapse



im trying to make that in my nokia lumia 1020..it is posible?


----------



## FlavioV (Dec 11, 2016)

ryzel said:


> im trying to make that in my nokia lumia 1020..it is posible?

Click to collapse



You need to check whether your device is compatible or not. Check original post.


----------



## ryRy (Dec 11, 2016)

FlavioV said:


> You need to check whether your device is compatible or not. Check original post.

Click to collapse



i already did..when i have my notification the windows button light but it is not blinking..when i exit my notification it goes out


----------



## louis94 (Dec 11, 2016)

Is Lumia 930 still not supported?


----------



## dipayans24 (Dec 12, 2016)

Those who are in trouble while editing the registry values try Vcreg 1.5, bit of a awkward UI but it does work, interop tools/custompfd will crash
While importing registry, interop tools will crash atleast in pre8(not sure in pre9) but it sucessfully imported the registry.So check the registry path manually that registry is present or not.
Duplication of registry entry/importing will make LED not to work.Registry once imported can't be deleted unless hard reset is done.
In L925/920,the windows button will glow only,it will not blink.


----------



## HanhiSorsa (Dec 12, 2016)

Yesterday my phone installed fine that cab file, but I had the latest insider version, so I hardreseted to non insider 14393.448.
After hardreset phone never restarts during the cab install, no matter what I do. If I ignore that part and go straight to registry editing, there is no led blinking when I get notification.

When I go to action center and clear e.g whatsapp notification, capacitive buttons leds turn off and to get them back working, enable/disable battery saver or lock/unlock the phone.

My phone is Lumia 1520 and it uses the same hardwareid as 730,830,930 (ACPI\QCOM0D50)


----------



## valti7 (Dec 12, 2016)

OMG it works! I did a hard reset, installed Interop Tools and imported the .reg file. Interop Tools still crashed, but the keys were made. Rebooted and it works when there's a notification Before a few hard reset when I tried to install the cab, there was an error code in the cmd (0x8024a110), but it did restart and installed it, but after the last hard reset it failed to reboot or install the cab. The only little problem is that I actually have to swipe away the notification to turn off the blinking. (Lumia 735, .448)


----------



## A AJAY (Dec 12, 2016)

Great. Worked for my nokia lumia 720 running on rs1 (wm10). Back button led as led notification.

Sent from mTalk

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------

Need reg value for lumia 720 to upgrade. .448



Sent from mTalk


----------



## abhishekl730 (Dec 13, 2016)

*What should I do to get it work on my L730 (on latest fast ring build))*

Will the same cab file work ?


----------



## A AJAY (Dec 14, 2016)

I push same cab...and same reg....

Got working back button led as notification....m trying to vet windows logo as led noti

Sent from mTalk


----------



## karaki93 (Dec 14, 2016)

Now after resetting my lumia 920 and coming back from wp8 (global rom) to the w10 rs1 i pushed the cab and the phone restarted and i got the led option in the settings but i couldn't import the registry keys but now it's somehow working i mean the backlight of the key turn off when i receive a notification if they were on and if not when i unlock the phone and open or dismiss the notification it turn off


----------



## Satirus (Dec 14, 2016)

A AJAY said:


> I push same cab...and same reg....
> 
> Got working back button led as notification....m trying to vet windows logo as led noti
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



Any problems with build updates?


----------



## A AJAY (Dec 14, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Any problems with build updates?

Click to collapse



No problem occurs successfully update .448 . Working fine.


----------



## Satirus (Dec 14, 2016)

A AJAY said:


> No problem occurs successfully update .448 . Working fine.

Click to collapse



Thanks

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

Anyone with the cab for newest build .576?


----------



## dipayans24 (Dec 14, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------
> 
> Anyone with the cab for newest build .576?

Click to collapse



Doesn't need new cab, Win button works fine after updating L925


----------



## furkan028 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Will the cab work with latest build .576?*



Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.
> 
> Now This trick is for 730,735,830,930,950/950XL
> 930 has a LED but not working .i dont know why..
> ...

Click to collapse



Will it work with .576 build

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




karaki93 said:


> Now after resetting my lumia 920 and coming back from wp8 (global rom) to the w10 rs1 i pushed the cab and the phone restarted and i got the led option in the settings but i couldn't import the registry keys but now it's somehow working i mean the backlight of the key turn off when i receive a notification if they were on and if not when i unlock the phone and open or dismiss the notification it turn off

Click to collapse





valti7 said:


> OMG it works! I did a hard reset, installed Interop Tools and imported the .reg file. Interop Tools still crashed, but the keys were made. Rebooted and it works when there's a notification Before a few hard reset when I tried to install the cab, there was an error code in the cmd (0x8024a110), but it did restart and installed it, but after the last hard reset it failed to reboot or install the cab. The only little problem is that I actually have to swipe away the notification to turn off the blinking. (Lumia 735, .448)

Click to collapse



I too have 735 but can't activate led notification..please help me in regard of it...


----------



## WallyCZ (Dec 14, 2016)

Package for 10.0.14393.576  http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._b3fd7a08ba14114a0a5c0fdf807755c4b8e61aab.cab


----------



## louis94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Any problems with build updates?

Click to collapse



Yes, I installed also continuum in my lumia 930 and now it is unable to update "Error 0x8018830f". Current build .448


----------



## karaki93 (Dec 15, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Yes, I installed also continuum in my lumia 930 and now it is unable to update "Error 0x8018830f". Current build .448

Click to collapse



i got this error and solved it by removing maps downloaded on the phone and joining the insider program and leaving it after a while


----------



## louis94 (Dec 15, 2016)

I've done, but still get this error... Deleted maps, joining insider, reboot, wait a bit, leaving insider, reboot, but still get it...


----------



## Satirus (Dec 15, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Yes, I installed also continuum in my lumia 930 and now it is unable to update "Error 0x8018830f". Current build .448

Click to collapse



Yeah, i heard about that. What i did is just to register on insider RP to get newest build. After installing it, i did a HR.  So simple.


----------



## louis94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Yeah, i heard about that. What i did is just to register on insider RP to get newest build. After installing it, i did a HR.  So simple.

Click to collapse



Is there another method without hard reset? I've not time to re configure all


----------



## Satirus (Dec 15, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Is there another method without hard reset? I've not time to re configure all

Click to collapse



Did a HR just to be out of insider program. It was my choice. You can decide for yourself, mate.


----------



## louis94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Did a HR just to be out of insider program. It was my choice. You can decide for yourself, mate.

Click to collapse



Sorry but I never installed not official builds, if I switch to PR what build will install? To leave insider program I must HR or is enough exit by settings?

EDIT: Now when I try to join insider program it says that there is not internet connection! Very bad... Does it depends by .cab files installed?


----------



## Satirus (Dec 15, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Sorry but I never installed not official builds, if I switch to PR what build will install? To leave insider program I must HR or is enough exit by settings?
> 
> EDIT: Now when I try to join insider program it says that there is not internet connection! Very bad... Does it depends by .cab files installed?

Click to collapse



Joined insider only to get build .576. After all, made a HR to get out of insider program. That's it. Did a HR because i couldn't unenroll from insider with that message about internet connection


----------



## louis94 (Dec 15, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Joined insider only to get build .576. After all, made a HR to get out of insider program. That's it. Did a HR because i couldn't unenroll from insider with that message about internet connection

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried to join again insider, but I'm unable to update to .576 thru insider cause the connection error message...


EDIT: after many tests the error fixed itself and I updated to .576 thru insider, then leave insider progrma


----------



## THE passenger (Dec 16, 2016)

*fiannaly work on lumia 735*

After testing on last fast ring build and not successfully , i'm downgrading to the last stable build (14393.576) and now I cant import reg file to the phone (in fast ring I did it ) so now I can push cab file to the phone but  I cant add reg files !
but without reg file I'm successfully . the LED is white color on Lumia 735 RM-1038 .
so if you cant push cab file here is the solution :

Unplug your phone from PC 
check for update 
now turn of your phone
turn on the phone again 
go to the setting and check for update again
now plug your phone and do iutool -v -p c:\cabs again
your phone should be restart in a few second


----------



## HanhiSorsa (Dec 16, 2016)

HanhiSorsa said:


> Yesterday my phone installed fine that cab file, but I had the latest insider version, so I hardreseted to non insider 14393.448.
> After hardreset phone never restarts during the cab install, no matter what I do. If I ignore that part and go straight to registry editing, there is no led blinking when I get notification.
> 
> When I go to action center and clear e.g whatsapp notification, capacitive buttons leds turn off and to get them back working, enable/disable battery saver or lock/unlock the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally after many hard resets cab installed succesfully, but no capacitive button blinking or anything. Keeps doing that if I get notification and clear it from action center, capacitive button leds turns off.


----------



## tejashash (Dec 17, 2016)

*Not blink LED on Lumia 730*

I import LED.reg on my Lumia 730, and LED option is Shown in Notification Panel, I enable this option, but LED is not blinking. Why?
And
I use 2nd method, iutool.exe not working on PC it close quickely. how to fix it.
Sorry for my bad English, But i think you understand what I mean


----------



## adel23444 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm find in WP8.1 .ffu of Lumia 720 something files about hwnled,which include to OS. And in the REG-file that works with LED, there are these lines (in red frame). Maybe, M$ to disable this feature specifically?
View attachment 3971683


----------



## karaki93 (Dec 17, 2016)

adel23444 said:


> Hey guys! I'm find in WP8.1 .ffu of Lumia 720 something files about hwnled,which include to OS. And in the REG-file that works with LED, there are these lines (in red frame). Maybe, M$ to disable this feature specifically?
> View attachment 3971683

Click to collapse



when press the picture i get an error so re-upload it please


----------



## nate0 (Dec 18, 2016)

WallyCZ said:


> Package for 10.0.14393.576  http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._b3fd7a08ba14114a0a5c0fdf807755c4b8e61aab.cab

Click to collapse



On my 950 the package attached from the OP and reg edits are complete. No led yet. Going to push this package later today to see if this fixes.  Thank you.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## saarakura (Dec 20, 2016)

nate0 said:


> On my 950 the package attached from the OP and reg edits are complete. No led yet. Going to push this package later today to see if this fixes.  Thank you.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



Anyone has a photo or video with lumia 950 led notification working??? plz


----------



## nighthawk_al (Dec 20, 2016)

nate0 said:


> On my 950 the package attached from the OP and reg edits are complete. No led yet. Going to push this package later today to see if this fixes.  Thank you.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse





saarakura said:


> Anyone has a photo or video with lumia 950 led notification working??? plz

Click to collapse



I guess that it won't work  It was stated before in this thread that 950 does not have a LED.


----------



## saarakura (Dec 20, 2016)

nighthawk_al said:


> I guess that it won't work  It was stated before in this thread that 950 does not have a LED.

Click to collapse



Yeah...but the 950 still on topic title, phones like 930 was erased from title...so maybe someone make it work, i dont know...


----------



## fuem (Dec 21, 2016)

Is there any way to install cab files without iutool?


----------



## tejashash (Dec 24, 2016)

*Problem*

Hello, my devices is Lumia 730 (win 10 14977 built)
I have installed the cab, and restarted the devices to update successfully.
the notification setting have led setting (I enabled this)
then, I import the register file and the led setting appears
but it isn't working, can't blinking. I can't find the reason
please help me..


----------



## nate0 (Dec 24, 2016)

saarakura said:


> Anyone has a photo or video with lumia 950 led notification working??? plz

Click to collapse





I have not had this work yet on my Lumia 950, but I stopped looking into why as I took on a different task for this phone.


----------



## saarakura (Dec 24, 2016)

nate0 said:


> I have not had this work yet on my Lumia 950, but I stopped looking into why as I took on a different task for this phone.

Click to collapse



new task? news for us ??? L950 owners?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 24, 2016)

saarakura said:


> new task? news for us ??? L950 owners?

Click to collapse





I'm not a developer in the sense of providing any hot news on the 950. I was merely interested in branding my unlocked 950 with an AT&T ROM since that is my carrier. I have not succeeded yet, but if I do I would definitely share it.


----------



## ryRy (Dec 25, 2016)

i try it with my lumia 1020 and its working..the only thing i notice was it is not blinking..it just light up if there is notification and when i dismiss the notification light goes off...what should i do to make it blink..


----------



## pspatel007 (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally work with my lumia 730 dual sim


----------



## tejashash (Dec 27, 2016)

*Doubt*

This trick work only Windows 10 .448 & .576? or Higher builts
cause mine is 10.0.14977 built. (Device is LUMIA 730) I have successfully done all methods, and LED option shown in setting too.(i enabled this)
But LED not blinking. Why?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 27, 2016)

Do you download the correct cab for this build?

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just did some experiments with somebody with a 950 and 950 XL, the hardware led shown in device portal, and detected by the system is actually the infrared led used for Windows Hello, the led is properly blinking, you can see it through an IR camera, if you really want to have a blinking led, you need to stick an IR filter at the top of the phone, but that will prevent you from using Windows Hello iris recognition.


----------



## infinite41i (Jan 1, 2017)

My lumia 535 has led but it doesn't work by this method. I think there's a problem with registry keys. Registry editing apps crash when I want to write some of keys. Interop tools also crashes while importing .reg files.


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Jan 1, 2017)

gus33000 said:


> Just did some experiments with somebody with a 950 and 950 XL, the hardware led shown in device portal, and detected by the system is actually the infrared led used for Windows Hello, the led is properly blinking, you can see it through an IR camera, if you really want to have a blinking led, you need to stick an IR filter at the top of the phone, but that will prevent you from using Windows Hello iris recognition.

Click to collapse



Thanks for verification. My question is when I am using iris scanner, I can see the red light turned on on left upper corner, so the Led should be visible. or there is other LED for iris?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 1, 2017)

HTC_FUZE said:


> Thanks for verification. My question is when I am using iris scanner, I can see the red light turned on on left upper corner, so the Led should be visible. or there is other LED for iris?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



This isn't the same LED, that led isn't recognized by the OS


----------



## schmo90 (Jan 1, 2017)

would it be possible to use the camera flash as notification led? by the l950 series...
hehe the IR Led is realy blinking.^^


----------



## civicdriver80 (Jan 2, 2017)

for me iutool doesn't work. Always say that 2 dll are missing


----------



## furkan028 (Jan 3, 2017)

*Done with which Cab?*



THE passenger said:


> After testing on last fast ring build and not successfully , i'm downgrading to the last stable build (14393.576) and now I cant import reg file to the phone (in fast ring I did it ) so now I can push cab file to the phone but  I cant add reg files !
> but without reg file I'm successfully . the LED is white color on Lumia 735 RM-1038 .
> so if you cant push cab file here is the solution :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you done it with same cab?


----------



## AlejandroRosado (Jan 3, 2017)

I have an error of iutool. The error is (0xc000007b). Iutool doesn't launch. What I do to work?
Sorry for my fantastic English


----------



## tejashash (Jan 5, 2017)

Please Help Me.

This trick work only Windows 10 .448 & .576? or Higher builts
cause mine is *10.0.14977* built. (Device is LUMIA 730) I have successfully done all methods, and LED option shown in setting too.(i enabled this)
But LED not blinking. Why?


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 7, 2017)

tejashash said:


> Please Help Me.
> 
> This trick work only Windows 10 .448 & .576? or Higher builts
> cause mine is *10.0.14977* built. (Device is LUMIA 730) I have successfully done all methods, and LED option shown in setting too.(i enabled this)
> But LED not blinking. Why?

Click to collapse



It's not blinking because the cab you need to install needs to be* the exact same version as your current OS build*


----------



## luki_pj (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone have Cab for new build 14393.594 (Insider Release Preview)??
Thank you for help.


----------



## tejashash (Jan 8, 2017)

gus33000 said:


> It's not blinking because the cab you need to install needs to be* the exact same version as your current OS build*

Click to collapse



You mean - Download new cab for my built?
anyone can give me cab for my built..


----------



## gus33000 (Jan 8, 2017)

Note for the OP: Interop Tools just got updated with proper REG file format compatibility, the reg files in the OP are not escaped so they won't run properly in the latest version of Interop Tools, please escape the characters like a normal reg file should be.

As a side note, the latest IT version added a LED page which automates everything but the WEH_LEDALERT feature cab. Try it if you want, I would love some feedback on it


----------



## megasounds (Jan 9, 2017)

i did EXACTLY what you told us ... but no blinking IR light on my Lumia 950XL
i tried it also with the new 14393.576 version 
...just nothing there..

is it possible to use the hardware id number from the (camera) flash light on the backsite of the device ???
does anybody have this hardware id for the registry ???

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
"HardwareId"="ACPI\*???????*"

thanks in advance
micheal

*UPDATE:*
i found these 2 but they *DO NOT WORK*
Qualcomm Camera Rear Sensor Driver
(ID:ACPI\QCOM2436\15, Class:System, Manufacturer:Qualcomm, StatusCode:25174026)
Qualcomm Camera Flash Driver
(ID:ACPI\QCOM0705\19, Class:System, Manufacturer:Qualcomm, StatusCode:25174026)

anybody any idea ???


----------



## lukjok (Jan 9, 2017)

megasounds said:


> i did EXACTLY what you told us ... but no blinking IR light on my Lumia 950XL
> i tried it also with the new 14393.576 version
> ...just nothing there..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to use this app(First build it). This app can enable camera flash directly, without starting a recording session.


----------



## joshuahume (Jan 10, 2017)

Can I get a cab file for RS2 build 14977?


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 10, 2017)

*kinda question*

i have successfully done all the tricks and my led is blinking fine. i would ask what if i update my lumia 730 DS to the latest build will it overwrite the cabs and stop the functionality of the LED light???
Reply needed!!!!


----------



## Degetel (Jan 10, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> i have successfully done all the tricks and my led is blinking fine. i would ask what if i update my lumia 730 DS to the latest build will it overwrite the cabs and stop the functionality of the LED light???
> Reply needed!!!!

Click to collapse



You can update your phone to the latest build with no troubles, at least for release preview branch. I updated my lumia 735 to .693 and my LED notification it's working fine.


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 11, 2017)

Degetel said:


> You can update your phone to the latest build with no troubles, at least for release preview branch. I updated my lumia 735 to .693 and my LED notification it's working fine.

Click to collapse



i'll try going to the....fast ring....n check...out....the reasult!!


----------



## DaxteX (Jan 11, 2017)

Working for any device? i wnat to try in a HTC One M8


----------



## fredo (Jan 11, 2017)

Any success with Lumia 930?


----------



## winphouser (Jan 13, 2017)

gus33000 said:


> Just did some experiments with somebody with a 950 and 950 XL, the hardware led shown in device portal, and detected by the system is actually the infrared led used for Windows Hello, the led is properly blinking, you can see it through an IR camera,

Click to collapse



Came to think of it.. If the IR LED can be turned on and off from software, the phone basically is a programmable remote control?


----------



## canapo92 (Jan 13, 2017)

Can i flash the cab for .448 in build .693? lumia 735


----------



## JFerzHack (Jan 13, 2017)

will this work on lumia 535?*I found*hawnled driver in device manager on device portal.


----------



## luki_pj (Jan 13, 2017)

For me (Lumia 730) works great!
I have bulid 14393.594.
Thank You.

Someone try do up "Dutycycle" more, than 00000078 (120ms), and work for Him?
deafault is 0000003c


----------



## lukjok (Jan 13, 2017)

luki_pj said:


> For me (Lumia 730) works great!
> I have bulid 14393.594.
> Thank You.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"DutyCycle" is measured in percent, it can't be more than 100% (64 in HEX)


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Jan 13, 2017)

winphouser said:


> Came to think of it.. If the IR LED can be turned on and off from software, the phone basically is a programmable remote control?

Click to collapse



Ha, maybe someone can build an app of
 remote control

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## MrCego (Jan 13, 2017)

joshuahume said:


> Can I get a cab file for RS2 build 14977?

Click to collapse





No.





canapo92 said:


> Can i flash the cab for .448 in build .693? lumia 735

Click to collapse





If you want a stunned device, yeah.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## sdv22 (Jan 13, 2017)

Build 15007. LED Notifications are back! Didn't change anything. Seems that this update has a new cab inside.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 13, 2017)

sdv22 said:


> Build 15007. LED Notifications are back! Didn't change anything. Seems that this update has a new cab inside.

Click to collapse



Yes I noticed this too on my 830. However it inconsistently works and I'm wondering about tweaking reg settings.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 13, 2017)

@nate0
You have installed Build 15007 on your 830.
Not find update for mine.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 13, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> @nate0
> 
> You have installed Build 15007 on your 830.
> 
> Not find update for mine.

Click to collapse



It was just released yesterday. Maybe wait a bit more time.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## filip89x (Jan 13, 2017)

What about Xiaomi mi 4? Dose this metod work on it?


----------



## FlavioV (Jan 13, 2017)

canapo92 said:


> Can i flash the cab for .448 in build .693? lumia 735

Click to collapse



Just flash the corresponding .693 cab instead. Get it here.



joshuahume said:


> Can I get a cab file for RS2 build 14977?

Click to collapse



MSFT doesn't publish cabs for Insider Preview builds, even for Release Preview (unless it's released on Production as well). If you really want to enable LED notifications you must go back to 14393 and install the cab using iutool before applying for a RS2 build.



jakiferko said:


> will this work on lumia 535?*I found*hawnled driver in device manager on device portal.

Click to collapse



Not sure if it's supported but you can just try it by yourself


----------



## Loc Tran (Jan 13, 2017)

filip89x said:


> What about Xiaomi mi 4? Dose this metod work on it?

Click to collapse



My Mi now on build 15007, it works but just work when charging. This is how to interop https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-apps-and-games/vcreg-lumia-reg-editor-interop-unlock-t3451723/post69884831#post69884831


----------



## sdv22 (Jan 14, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Yes I noticed this too on my 830. However it inconsistently works and I'm wondering about tweaking reg settings.

Click to collapse



What you mean by "inconsistently"? I also have l830 and it works as expected.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 14, 2017)

sdv22 said:


> What you mean by "inconsistently"? I also have l830 and it works as expected.

Click to collapse



It never worked on the last RS2 build. On 15007 after the update it worked only when unlocking the device. After the last reboot 60 min ago, it works when the glance screen activates, when turning the screen on and while unlocked with the screen on. Seems it does it at random though like something else is triggering it.  There are so many apps that are notification capable, that I'm going to go back and clean up all of them that have led toggled to ON.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## sdv22 (Jan 14, 2017)

nate0 said:


> After the last reboot 60 min ago, it works when the glance screen activates, when turning the screen on and while unlocked with the screen on. Seems it does it at random though like something else is triggering it.  There are so many apps that are notification capable, that I'm going to go back and clean up all of them that have led toggled to ON.
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



It works fine for me. Maybe because I have only phone/sms/messengers notifications enabled.
One more thing. I had to disable key lights as was mentioned in this thread. Without that, those two logics (LED notifications and key lights) are in conflict with each other.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 14, 2017)

sdv22 said:


> It works fine for me. Maybe because I have only phone/sms/messengers notifications enabled.
> 
> One more thing. I had to disable key lights as was mentioned in this thread. Without that, those two logics (LED notifications and key lights) are in conflict with each other.

Click to collapse



Thanks. You're right. My hw light keys are still active.  I never changed that.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 14, 2017)

successfully updated my lumia 730 DS to tha latest build 15007 and facing no problems with the led notification!!!


----------



## canapo92 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've just flash the cab in the lastest build in my lumia 735, and the led works fine, but i'ts already blink when i clear my notification center, why? and when i try to add file reg, some values with letters like dutycycle became numbers. When i try to modify manually the values, with letters the field becames red. The led blinks many minutes


----------



## lukjok (Jan 16, 2017)

canapo92 said:


> I've just flash the cab in the lastest build in my lumia 735, and the led works fine, but i'ts already blink when i clear my notification center, why? and when i try to add file reg, some values with letters like dutycycle became numbers. When i try to modify manually the values, with letters the field becames red. The led blinks many minutes

Click to collapse



Normally, values should be in decimal format, because when you imported reg file all values was in hexadecimal format. For example, 64 in hexadecimal is 100 in decimal, and so on.


----------



## JFerzHack (Jan 16, 2017)

So my Lumia 535 is on 14393.693, and I downloaded ledalert cab for that build. Problem is when I transfer cab file to phone with iutool phone wont restart. I waited 10 minutes and phone did not restart. Any way to fix that problem.
Edit: I can conform that lumia 535 have led for notification
Photo:https://lh3.google.com/u/0/d/0B9qUCd48wrvjeG5NR1JUTzBhcUE=w261-h195-p-k-nu-iv1


----------



## djtonka (Jan 16, 2017)

jakiferko said:


> So my Lumia 535 is on 14393.693, and I downloaded ledalert cab for that build. Problem is when I transfer cab file to phone with iutool phone wont restart. I waited 10 minutes and phone did not restart. Any way to fix that problem.

Click to collapse



do not forget


----------



## Mr_nUUb (Jan 19, 2017)

gus33000 said:


> Just did some experiments with somebody with a 950 and 950 XL, the hardware led shown in device portal, and detected by the system is actually the infrared led used for Windows Hello, the led is properly blinking, you can see it through an IR camera, if you really want to have a blinking led, you need to stick an IR filter at the top of the phone, but that will prevent you from using Windows Hello iris recognition.

Click to collapse



Turns out that the LED which is always on on my phone is the proximity sensor.
The iris scanner is not blinking at all, except when I try to unlock my phone.
But then it is bright red and almost knocks out my camera 

ORIGINAL POST: 


        Is it normal for a Lumia 950 to always have the IR LED on? Mine is always on, even in standby.
Or is this behaviour caused by the cab I flashed? If so, how can I disable this?

I already tried to delete  the files and reg keys, but I was rejected with "Access Denied".
I also tried to empty the registry values (HardwareId = "", Intensity = 0, CycleCount = 0, DutyCycle = 0, LedHwAvailable = 0, Period = 0),
but the LED is still turned on.

Is it possible to remove an update cab without starting from scratch using Windows Device Recovery Tool?


----------



## pst125675 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello!
Someone else got to get to work on the LED Notification to HTC M8?
I tried and I failed.
LED Notification does not work.


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Jan 23, 2017)

Can this work with Lumia 1520?


----------



## Nightsteed (Jan 23, 2017)

CosmicPoweR said:


> Can this work with Lumia 1520?

Click to collapse



Yes, hardware keys will be used as notifications LEDs.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 24, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Yes, hardware keys will be used as notifications LEDs.

Click to collapse



Ohhh, great, but any settings to get it work...???


----------



## Nightsteed (Jan 24, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> Ohhh, great, but any settings to get it work...???

Click to collapse



Yes, install the ledalert.mainos.cbs cab from your correct OS version using iutool. After that, use the lastest version of Interop Tools to enable it, on the "Notification LED" tab.


----------



## megasounds (Jan 24, 2017)

I tried everything on my lumia 550 & 930 & 950 xl but still nothing

can anybody show some "proof" that its working on a Lumia *550* or *930* or *950XL*  PLEASE !!!

many thanks in advance
micheal


----------



## Nightsteed (Jan 24, 2017)

megasounds said:


> I tried everything on my lumia 550 & 930 & 950 xl but still nothing
> 
> can anybody show some "proof" that its working on a Lumia *550* or *930* or *950XL*  PLEASE !!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



550 and 950XL don't have working LEDs. The 930 doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## lukjok (Jan 25, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> 550 and 950XL don't have working LEDs. The 930 doesn't work for some reason.

Click to collapse



930 doesn't work because the driver doesn't expose required led interface, but we can make other buttons blink manually. 
Proof


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 25, 2017)

lukjok said:


> 930 doesn't work because the driver doesn't expose required led interface, but we can make other buttons blink manually.
> Proof

Click to collapse




"but we can make other buttons blink manualy" ....ohhh, great. But how??


----------



## lukjok (Jan 25, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> "but we can make other buttons blink manualy" ....ohhh, great. But how??

Click to collapse



See my post


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 25, 2017)

lukjok said:


> See my post

Click to collapse



See my https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69901790&postcount=260


----------



## lukjok (Jan 25, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> See my https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69901790&postcount=260

Click to collapse



Write " in the end of the command: tux -o -d 2_hwntest.dll -x1014 -c "-devintf 1"


----------



## Xyberghost (Jan 29, 2017)

changing the colour of led possible???


----------



## djtonka (Jan 29, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> changing the colour of led possible???

Click to collapse



Yes. I did it


----------



## Satirus (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone with cabs for build 14393.693?


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 30, 2017)

Satirus said:


> Anyone with cabs for build 14393.693?

Click to collapse



Here

https://mega.nz/#!TwE0WTBS!3oMn1hdePLWS9A9gsma_Vaj8uNyWeeKcW0HlkYx5xJg


----------



## Satirus (Jan 31, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> Here
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!TwE0WTBS!3oMn1hdePLWS9A9gsma_Vaj8uNyWeeKcW0HlkYx5xJg

Click to collapse



Buddy , only saw a wall of urls. Nevermind, i did what is right


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 31, 2017)

Satirus said:


> Buddy , only saw a wall of urls. Nevermind, i did what is right

Click to collapse



You wanted 3GB data?? I thought you are online and can download this links...


----------



## Satirus (Feb 1, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> You wanted 3GB data?? I thought you are online and can download this links...

Click to collapse



No problem. I wasn't aware of that system... Lol. Anyway, thanks


----------



## sralex12 (Feb 1, 2017)

Work on my Xiaomi Mi4 :good:

youtube. com /watch? v=K2CqiB JCJcM


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Feb 3, 2017)

Is there any way I can get cab for build 14965.1001? Thanks


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 3, 2017)

CosmicPoweR said:


> Is there any way I can get cab for build 14965.1001? Thanks

Click to collapse



here:
https://mega.nz/#!HscHlQgD!gss788K0h_FqwQCJvacf0gWx6eaeMhXRO3VCh39RO9c


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Feb 4, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> here:
> https://mega.nz/#!HscHlQgD!gss788K0h_FqwQCJvacf0gWx6eaeMhXRO3VCh39RO9c

Click to collapse



Hi, mind share how you get all these cab for different build?


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Feb 4, 2017)

Followed the instruction,

```
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferred file 1/5
[1] Transferred file 2/5
[1] Transferred file 3/5
[1] Transferred file 4/5
[1] Transferred file 5/5
[1] Transferring files complete: 5 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
[1] Failed (0x8024a110)

ERROR: 0x8024a110

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
```
Got this error:





Any idea what's happening?


----------



## FlavioV (Feb 5, 2017)

CosmicPoweR said:


> Followed the instruction,
> 
> Got this error:
> 
> Any idea what's happening?

Click to collapse



Why did you transfer 5 files? You're supposed to transfer just the corresponding led can for the build you're using. Reboot your phone and try again using the right cab fine.


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Feb 5, 2017)

*Error: 0x80070003*

At first I though is a .rar file so extracted before I push, but now I just push the one cab file in and got the same 0x80070003 update error. :crying:
Is there any chance that the cab file for build 14965.1001 corrupted?


```
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferred file 1/1
[1] Transferring files complete: 1 file
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
[1] Failed (0x8024a110)

ERROR: 0x8024a110

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
```


----------



## FlavioV (Feb 5, 2017)

CosmicPoweR said:


> At first I though is a .rar file so extracted before I push, but now I just push the one cab file in and got the same 0x80070003 update error. :crying:
> Is there any chance that the cab file for build 14965.1001 corrupted?

Click to collapse



Just use 14393.693 cab instead. It's not recommended but it worked for me once (too lazy to downgrade lmao), plus next build should properly update the package to the new build.


----------



## pspatel007 (Feb 6, 2017)

Why build .693 not updated in lumia 730 ,is problem occurs due to led notification setting ??


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 6, 2017)

CosmicPoweR said:


> At first I though is a .rar file so extracted before I push, but now I just push the one cab file in and got the same 0x80070003 update error. :crying:
> Is there any chance that the cab file for build 14965.1001 corrupted?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Why you transfer 5 files??? Cab 14965.1001 isn´t corrupted,  I did led on my Lumias week ago, everything was OK

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




CosmicPoweR said:


> Hi, mind share how you get all these cab for different build?

Click to collapse



If I want to find something here, Google is my friend first...and forums also...

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




CosmicPoweR said:


> Hi, mind share how you get all these cab for different build?

Click to collapse




http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradniki-499/[lumia-730-735-830-925]-aktywujemy-powiadomienia-led-na-windows-10-a-31969/


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Feb 6, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> Why you transfer 5 files??? Cab 14965.1001 isn´t corrupted,  I did led on my Lumias week ago, everything was OK

Click to collapse



I only push one cab file at the second try. But still no hope got the same 0x80070003 error showing on the phone update.


----------



## megasounds (Feb 6, 2017)

Does anybody get the rear flash ( camera flash ) LED working ???
for testing you can use this
_
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
"HardwareId"="ACPI\QCOM0705"
"InstanceId"=dword:19
"LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
"Intensity"=dword:00000064
"Period"=dword:000007d0
"Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c
"Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff
_

thanks Micheal


----------



## SBL. (Feb 9, 2017)

gus33000 said:


> To peoples that are trying this and can't get it to work please make sure you're installing the cab built for your current os build. This is highly important, and even more important considering MS changes a lot of apis with rs2 and a dll built for older apis will surely not work properly in a newer build. Plus if you don't have the same version, if you're in the fast ring, upgrades won't work as uup pushes cbsus which are deltas, and deltas are patch files for a specific version of a file. If you have the cab matching, any wu upgrade will not only work but also update the cab automatically. No need to install a newer one. Hopefully that will clear up some confusion about some problems.

Click to collapse


 @gus33000 is there cab for RS2 build??

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------




kukmikuk said:


> here:
> https://mega.nz/#!HscHlQgD!gss788K0h_FqwQCJvacf0gWx6eaeMhXRO3VCh39RO9c

Click to collapse



cabs for 15025??


----------



## FlavioV (Feb 9, 2017)

SBL. said:


> cabs for 15025??

Click to collapse



I simply used the 14393.693 cab. Not recommended but worked for me. It'll be updated alongside your phone when a new build gets released anyway.


----------



## iivanovic (Feb 10, 2017)

*LED enabled but no notification shown*

Ok. I've got the update installed and reg entry added.
LED is available as an option, set to ON.
However, I do not get LED notifications on my phone.
Lumia 950.
Any hint?


----------



## girish_19 (Feb 10, 2017)

iivanovic said:


> Ok. I've got the update installed and reg entry added.
> LED is available as an option, set to ON.
> However, I do not get LED notifications on my phone.
> Lumia 950.
> Any hint?

Click to collapse



No one here got succeeded with Lumia 950.*I have*tried too. I don't know where the physical LED is located in 950


----------



## nate0 (Feb 10, 2017)

That led referenced is the infrared led. This I believe goes for the xl model too. This is also stated in this thread if you read thoroughly.


----------



## SBL. (Feb 11, 2017)

anyone tried for L1520"??


----------



## djtonka (Feb 11, 2017)

girish_19 said:


> No one here got succeeded with Lumia 950.*I have*tried too. I don't know where the physical LED is located in 950

Click to collapse



there is no one


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 11, 2017)

djtonka said:


> there is no one

Click to collapse



There IS. The problem is that it's an IR LED.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 11, 2017)

yes, IR LED....


----------



## mobarak39 (Feb 11, 2017)

can this work on lumia 640 XL ??


----------



## djtonka (Feb 11, 2017)

mobarak39 said:


> can this work on lumia 640 XL ??

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 11, 2017)

To do what?


----------



## Loc Tran (Feb 12, 2017)

sralex12 said:


> Work on my Xiaomi Mi4 :good:
> 
> youtube. com /watch? v=K2CqiB JCJcM

Click to collapse



But if turn screen off, it won't work, just work when screen on. And could you change the color?
And if yes, please write value of these key: InstanceId, Intensity, period, dutycycle, cyclecount. I have Mi4 lte too


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> To do what?

Click to collapse



If it is working on 950 where there is no LED, why not try on 640


----------



## joshuahume (Feb 14, 2017)

Working well on my 1020 :good:


----------



## mobarak39 (Feb 15, 2017)

i did what u said , i found the led notification option in the settings and i turned it on but it's not working 

any idea about what to do ?


----------



## keathkeath (Feb 16, 2017)

Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.
> 
> Now This trick is for 730,735,830,930,950/950XL
> 930 has a LED but not working .i dont know why..
> ...

Click to collapse



I keep getting 0x801882c1 error and the phone does not reboot. What should I do?


----------



## Seyar.q (Feb 18, 2017)

installed the cab on my Lumia 1020 but it isn't working and there is no LED indicator in Settings > Notifications. Am I missing anything?
I have 14393.693 installed.


----------



## FlavioV (Feb 19, 2017)

Seyar.q said:


> installed the cab on my Lumia 1020 but it isn't working and there is no LED indicator in Settings > Notifications. Am I missing anything?
> I have 14393.693 installed.

Click to collapse



You still have to interop unlock and enable the LED using either Interop Tools or a registry tool. Refer to the original post.


----------



## Seyar.q (Feb 19, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> You still have to interop unlock and enable the LED using either Interop Tools or a registry tool. Refer to the original post.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I got that working but it is not blinking just turns on until notification is dismissed from action center. And sometimes when there is message the Back and Search buttons turns on with the screen but the Windows button doesn't turn on.


----------



## tadaka7211 (Feb 19, 2017)

*For error 0x8024a110*



Riyad_ said:


> 1st thing 1st ..if u have a  *hwnled Driver* option on ur device root.then this post will work for u.U can check that from *Device portal*.
> 
> Now This trick is for 730,735,830,930,950/950XL
> 930 has a LED but not working .i dont know why..
> ...

Click to collapse



If you get 0x8024a110, you're probably on 14393 / anniversary update / Redstone1/whatever.

If so, you NEED to use iutool from the 14393 WDK. No ifs, no buts. Use that or you WILL get that error.

Here's a download of just the WP-tools (iutool, getdulogs, ffu creation etc etc) direct from MS: https://download.microsoft.com/downl...NT-x86-fre.msi
https://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5059666 - *Wack0Distractor* said:laugh:

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




Riyad_ said:


> then u have setted a wrong value in registry..u can import the reg file which i uploaded with the thread

Click to collapse



 The first you can open app Interop Tools -> Registry Browser and find Noncontrol or Noncont rol in your phone and open that regedit have been downloaded by Notepad and repair word " Noncontrol'' become Noncont rol and save as All file (*)  as same your phone then Import Registry File again

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




keathkeath said:


> I keep getting 0x801882c1 error and the phone does not reboot. What should I do?

Click to collapse



Here you are (Qr code) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 download and setting it and Well, back to the drawing board Good luck
Sorry I can not paste link because I am new user


----------



## FlavioV (Feb 19, 2017)

tadaka7211 said:


> If you get 0x8024a110, you're probably on 14393 / anniversary update / Redstone1/whatever.
> 
> If so, you NEED to use iutool from the 14393 WDK. No ifs, no buts. Use that or you WILL get that error.

Click to collapse



Old version still works for me on RS1, but I highly recommend the most recent bits.

@Riyad_ maybe it's time to update the OP with the latest bits? Even the registry part is deprecated now that IT has a page to handle LED support.


----------



## Seyar.q (Feb 20, 2017)

There is a problem with LED in my Lumia 1020. When the phone is locked and if any notification comes (message, missed call...etc) the LED won't turn on but if the phone is not locked for any notification the LED turns on and works as expected.
Also if I keep the phone in my pocket (in that case for any notification the screen won't turn on) the LED will turn on and if I unlock the phone LED will go off even notification is not dismissed from Action Center.
So the problem is that if the phone is not in my pocked and is locked, for any notification the LED won't turn on. Any idea or help?


----------



## piko1bg (Feb 24, 2017)

thanks i was missing the cabs but its 100% working on the 735 

i was talking about it 2 years no one believed me that it actually haz LED  xD


----------



## Riyad_ (Feb 28, 2017)

Post Updated for Build 14393.693


----------



## jmx777 (Mar 1, 2017)

Can I enable the led on the Blu Win HD LTE (it only uses as charging/full charged indicator) ?????


----------



## edwardmax2010 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks OP. I enabled it easily using the cab, i386 tool and Interop tool on my Lumia 730 DS. The reg file doesn't work but IT can handle it properly on the "Tweaks" section. 

It also still works even if you upgraded to the fast ring build which I am currently using.

I have a one question. Can we enable the LED while charging? Or it's just for the notification? It would be just like other Android phones with LED. Too bad we only have white LED.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 3, 2017)

Lumia 735


----------



## Suhail_Ismail (Mar 4, 2017)

*Any way to get it working on build 14946*

I have made the registry changes and the led option is there. the cab does not seem to get installed on Lumia 730


----------



## edwardmax2010 (Mar 4, 2017)

Suhail_Ismail said:


> I have made the registry changes and the led option is there. the cab does not seem to get installed on Lumia 730

Click to collapse



It also didn't work for me the first two times but I just again try it on Command Prompt then it worked.


----------



## Suhail_Ismail (Mar 4, 2017)

edwardmax2010 said:


> It also didn't work for me the first two times but I just again try it on Command Prompt then it worked.

Click to collapse



I am getting the cab file into the phone. I mean the phone restarts and all. But then it will show couldn't install the updates. Tried 3-4 times. No luck.
I tried again. So this is what happens. first time the update fails with some error. then second time it shows preparing to update and it will turn off. then the gears. and after restarting it will show couldn't install updates


----------



## Dogtanians (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone have a cab link for the 14393.953 build that was just released? I'm useless at this and can't find the led_alert download for 14393.953


----------



## FlavioV (Mar 17, 2017)

Dogtanians said:


> Does anyone have a cab link for the 14393.953 build that was just released? I'm useless at this and can't find the led_alert download for 14393.953

Click to collapse



There ya go! 
http://download.windowsupdate.com/d..._906dbf4e611eb95cd0cff68e47bf1b264aa45429.cab


----------



## karaki93 (Mar 21, 2017)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\hwnled]
"DisplayName"="@hwnled.inf,%hwnled.SVCDESC%;hwnled Service"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="Extended Base"
;Value:\SystemRoot\System32\drivers\HWNLED.sys
"ImagePath"=hex(2):5C,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6D,00,52,00,6F,00,6F,00,74,00,5C,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6D,00,33,00,32,00,\
5C,00,64,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5C,00,48,00,57,00,4E,00,4C,00,45,00,44,00,2E,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,00,00
"Start"=dword:00000003
"Tag"=dword:0000000E
"Type"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DeviceIds]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DeviceIds\ACPI]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DeviceIds\ACPI\QCOM0D50]
"hwnled.inf"=hex:01,FF,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DeviceIds\{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}]
"hwnled.inf"=hex(0):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DriverInfFiles]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DriverInfFiles\hwnled.inf]
"Active"="hwnled.inf_arm_014d63ac775a6ea6"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DriverPackages]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DriverPackages\hwnled.inf_arm_014d63ac775a6ea6]
@="hwnled.inf"
"Provider"="Qualcomm"
"SignerName"=""
"SignerScore"=dword:0D000003
"Version"=hex:FF,FF,05,00,00,00,00,00,7D,E9,36,4D,25,E3,CE,11,BF,C1,08,00,2B,E1,03,18,00,00,E1,57,4B,BA,CE,01,00,00,EB,0B,00,00,01,00,\
00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DriverPackages\hwnled.inf_arm_014d63ac775a6ea6\Configurations]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\DriverDatabase\DriverPackages\hwnled.inf_arm_014d63ac775a6ea6\Configurations\hwnled_Device.NT]
"ConfigFlags"=dword:00000000

this is the configuration of hwnled in lumia 920 i want to compare it to the one in lumai 830 or 925 if possible 
i used wp internals and found it in D:\Windows\Packages\RegistryFiles


----------



## epicbowser (Mar 23, 2017)

im sorry but u know how to do it with xiaomi mi4?

i had the led enable on miui, now is only on when charging


----------



## sidharth5246 (Mar 27, 2017)

*problems in i368.zip... MSVCP.dll missing from computer error.*

When im trying to open i386.zip and extract. Then im trying to open iutool as a a cmd with admin. And i have type "iutool -1" and hit enter... Then i have response with error " MSVCP.dll" file is missing from your computer.."
I have try with different computer... But the error is same... Please help me anyone.. I wana turn on my lumia 730's led notification. :crying:


----------



## dxdy (Mar 27, 2017)

sidharth5246 said:


> When im trying to open i386.zip and extract. Then im trying to open iutool as a a cmd with admin. And i have type "iutool -1" and hit enter... Then i have response with error " MSVCP.dll" file is missing from your computer.."
> I have try with different computer... But the error is same... Please help me anyone.. I wana turn on my lumia 730's led notification. :crying:

Click to collapse



install this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68459157&postcount=13

put cab file "microsoft.ms_weh_ledalert.mainos.cbs_906dbf4e611eb95cd0cff68e47bf1b264aa45429.cab" to C:\CAB\

open Command Prompt as Administrator

if your Windows x86 type this:
CD C:\Program Files\Windows Kits\10\Tools\Bin\i386
or
if your Windows x64 type this:
CD C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\Bin\i386

type:
iutool -v -p C:\CAB


----------



## Azw1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Can I use this for windows 10 -14393.953 ??


----------



## dxdy (Mar 27, 2017)

Azw1 said:


> Can I use this for windows 10 -14393.953 ??

Click to collapse



yes, just download cab for .953 but your Lumia must support led notification...


----------



## Donz7733 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Error while importing reg file*

I am getting this error while importing reg file using Interop tool RC3 on Lumia 730
"Invalid Reg File , We couldn't parse the provided REG file,please provide a valid REG 2.0 compliant REG file"

Cab file installation / rebooting is done
Led option appears in settings->Notification
LED not working 

Any solutions?

Thanks


----------



## dxdy (Apr 5, 2017)

Donz7733 said:


> I am getting this error while importing reg file using Interop tool RC3 on Lumia 730
> "Invalid Reg File , We couldn't parse the provided REG file,please provide a valid REG 2.0 compliant REG file"
> 
> Cab file installation / rebooting is done
> ...

Click to collapse



simply use Interop Tools. look under tweak - notification LED
select icon below "Available LEDs"
wait 10 seconds
reboot phone

if not work (not changing registry), under Interop unlock check interop/cap unlock... also use Restore NDTKSvc and reboot phone...


----------



## Donz7733 (Apr 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> simply use Interop Tools. look under tweak - notification LED
> select icon below "Available LEDs"
> wait 10 seconds
> reboot phone
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chriskay (Apr 24, 2017)

*Cannot create new keys or values*

I seem to have a general problem with editing the registry in Interop Tools. Though installing and running it all works fine, I can only change existing values, but adding new keys or values (also through reg file import) doesn't do a thing for me. I have Lumia 735 with the lates insider build (15205). Any ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## dxdy (Apr 24, 2017)

chriskay said:


> I seem to have a general problem with editing the registry in Interop Tools. Though installing and running it all works fine, I can only change existing values, but adding new keys or values (also through reg file import) doesn't do a thing for me. I have Lumia 735 with the lates insider build (15205). Any ideas??
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



you tried enabled "Restore NDTKSvc" and restart phone, and after enable interop unlock again?


----------



## diamez (Apr 25, 2017)

*any update for 14393.1066*

someone share cab file for  14393.1066
thanks


----------



## dxdy (Apr 25, 2017)

diamez said:


> someone share cab file for  14393.1066
> thanks

Click to collapse



here


----------



## chriskay (Apr 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you tried enabled "Restore NDTKSvc" and restart phone, and after enable interop unlock again?

Click to collapse



As I said: I could install and run interops without any problems and were able to change existing registry values. Funnily enough though, I am now not able to revert the "Restore NDTKSv" and also all the other CAPs. Not even un- and re-installing removes these settings Any other suggestions?


----------



## diamez (Apr 25, 2017)

*not working*



dxdy said:


> thanks.. however its still not working
> 
> - installed cab
> - rebooted
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dxdy (Apr 25, 2017)

diamez said:


> dxdy said:
> 
> 
> > thanks.. however its still not working
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## diamez (Apr 26, 2017)

dxdy said:


> diamez said:
> 
> 
> > you restarted phone (turn off and on) after apply LED settings?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

diamez said:


> dxdy said:
> 
> 
> > yes i did. however i was not able to import reg. because it says its not compatible it should be on reg 2.0
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## diamez (Apr 26, 2017)

vali20 said:


> diamez said:
> 
> 
> > For 930, but it is not working for this model, for whatever reason. Some thing is missing in the chain, and no one has the skill to figure it out... Reg import failing is a bug in Interop Tools RC, it works actually (go check that location in the registry).
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vali20 (Apr 26, 2017)

diamez said:


> vali20 said:
> 
> 
> > i got offline maps already before i updated it to 254. let me try to download a different map.. I've been using the camera a lot and i dont see any problem, until you mentioned about the black screen issue. Yes it does the black screen i just ddnt notice it before.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## matthew6870 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi. sorry if my question is dumb. If I understand correctly I need cab for my version of OS. Currently my lumia  730 is running 15063.251 . Where I can find cabs for this one? Or can I use cab for 14393.693?


----------



## zaqm (Apr 28, 2017)

matthew6870 said:


> Hi. sorry if my question is dumb. If I understand correctly I need cab for my version of OS. Currently my lumia  730 is running 15063.251 . Where I can find cabs for this one? Or can I use cab for 14393.693?

Click to collapse



Hi, here you go 

Good luck, zaqm


----------



## matthew6870 (Apr 28, 2017)

zaqm said:


> Hi, here you go
> 
> Good luck, zaqm

Click to collapse



thank you. I pushed the cabs, but I dont see any  LED in notifications options


----------



## dxdy (Apr 28, 2017)

matthew6870 said:


> thank you. I pushed the cabs, but I dont see any  LED in notifications options

Click to collapse



you enabled LED settings in Interop Tools?


----------



## matthew6870 (Apr 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you enabled LED settings in Interop Tools?

Click to collapse



yes, I did

Edit: ok, my bad. I was using IT Preview where I didn't activated Interop Caps, no RC version where I did. sorry for trouble. It should be working now.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 28, 2017)

matthew6870 said:


> yes, I did

Click to collapse



restart phone (turn off and turn on), check notification settings did every app have LED settings... 
if still not work, then you have two solution:
- rollback to 14393.1066 and use this CAB for .1066

- or wait official release for 15063.251 on microsoft update catalog


----------



## dxdy (May 2, 2017)

here is new CAB for CU

15063.251 - Creators Update
15063.297


----------



## xdamir (May 3, 2017)

*Still no joy*



dxdy said:


> here is new CAB for CU
> 
> 15063.251 - Creators Update

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! But still not working.

CAB installed fine.
Interop Led tweak applied fine, but every time it switched the check mark off after I close the Interop tools and though I can see the LED option in notifications for each app but it just doesnt turn on the LED at all.

Any tips? I am on CU 15063.251 on Lumia 930 unbranded.

Cheers


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

xdamir said:


> Thanks mate! But still not working.
> 
> CAB installed fine.
> Interop Led tweak applied fine, but every time it switched the check mark off after I close the Interop tools and though I can see the LED option in notifications for each app but it just doesnt turn on the LED at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



forget, wont work for 930... read first post 
"930 has a LED but not working .i dont know why.."


----------



## xdamir (May 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> forget, wont work for 930... read first post
> "930 has a LED but not working .i dont know why.."

Click to collapse



Any way to use windows key as an LED notification alert like on the 830?


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

xdamir said:


> Any way to use windows key as an LED notification alert like on the 830?

Click to collapse



unfortunately not


----------



## xdamir (May 3, 2017)

dxdy said:


> unfortunately not

Click to collapse



Oh well!

I am hard resetting my 930 now to fix quite a bit of flicker in the camera app? its off topic though, but would it be fixed and whether you get the flicker upon launching the camera app on your 950XL as well on CU build15063.251?


----------



## saarakura (May 6, 2017)

Lumia 950 and 950XL dont have notification LED, why is still on the supported list devices?


----------



## bokili88 (May 13, 2017)

Hi guys, tnx for great tips. Anyone has maybe .cab for 14393.1198 or maybe link where i can find one? Tnx.


----------



## FlavioV (May 13, 2017)

bokili88 said:


> Hi guys, tnx for great tips. Anyone has maybe .cab for 14393.1198 or maybe link where i can find one? Tnx.

Click to collapse



There ya go!


----------



## bokili88 (May 14, 2017)

Cool! Tnx mate :good:


----------



## optimisticuser (Jun 1, 2017)

dxdy said:


> here is new CAB for CU
> 
> 
> hey dude! mind sharing how to get these cab files for each new build? someone asked this earlier but they were linked to microsoft update catalog and there is nothing like ledalert.cab
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dxdy (Jun 1, 2017)

optimisticuser said:


> dxdy said:
> 
> 
> > here is new CAB for CU
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## optimisticuser (Jun 1, 2017)

dxdy said:


> optimisticuser said:
> 
> 
> > go to update catalog
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jmx777 (Jun 22, 2017)

There is no cab file for 15063.414?? Thx

I've reseted my wife's phone (735) and iutoo tells me that the phone's buils is newer that the cab file posted here.

The last time i did this trick when in AU work flawlessly!


----------



## zaqm (Jun 22, 2017)

jmx777 said:


> There is no cab file for 15063.414?? Thx
> 
> I've reseted my wife's phone (735) and iutoo tells me that the phone's buils is newer that the cab file posted here.
> 
> The last time i did this trick when in AU work flawlessly!

Click to collapse



Hi,
I have used the cab for 15063.251  and it worked. The first time the phone didn`t restart so i manually restarted it, then checked for updates (phone says it is up to date). While on the phone update page apply the cab again and the phone will try to install it but gives an error - don`t worry. Restart the phone manually and it will work.

P.S. before the first restart enable LED notification through Interop Tool.

Good luck, werty


----------



## FlavioV (Jun 23, 2017)

jmx777 said:


> There is no cab file for 15063.414?? Thx
> 
> I've reseted my wife's phone (735) and iutoo tells me that the phone's buils is newer that the cab file posted here.
> 
> The last time i did this trick when in AU work flawlessly!

Click to collapse



cabs for 15063.414 haven't been published yet. The latest build available on Microsoft Update Catalog is .297. You may try what @zaqm suggested, once there's a new cumulative build available youi'll get the most current bits. 

Friendly reminder that once you've instaled the package you won't ever need it anymore unless you flash your phone using WDRT.


----------



## jmx777 (Jun 23, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> cabs for 15063.414 haven't been published yet. The latest build available on Microsoft Update Catalog is .297. You may try what @zaqm suggested, once there's a new cumulative build available youi'll get the most current bits.
> 
> Friendly reminder that once you've instaled the package you won't ever need it anymore unless you flash your phone using WDRT.

Click to collapse



:good: So if I only did a reset thru the option found in about section, the only thing I need is apply the regs keys ?


----------



## FlavioV (Jun 23, 2017)

jmx777 said:


> :good: So if I only did a reset thru the option found in about section, the only thing I need is apply the regs keys ?

Click to collapse



Yes  just install Interop Tools and enable LED notification in its setting page


----------



## jmx777 (Jun 25, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Yes  just install Interop Tools and enable LED notification in its setting page

Click to collapse



Thx a lot! Works great! :good:


----------



## adel23444 (Jul 6, 2017)

Lumia 650 have a LED?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 6, 2017)

adel23444 said:


> Lumia 650 have a LED?

Click to collapse



no


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi guys, how can i enable LED on Lumia 830 v15063.483 (Release Preview ring) ? 
i installed interop tools (store version) and add LED option to Notifications and Actions page but LED light doesn't work !!!


----------



## dxdy (Jul 12, 2017)

Mehrdad.A said:


> Hi guys, how can i enable LED on Lumia 830 v15063.483 (Release Preview ring) ?
> i installed interop tools (store version) and add LED option to Notifications and Actions page but LED light doesn't work !!!

Click to collapse



enabling registry not enough. you need also CAB file to install.. read first post carefully


----------



## FlavioV (Jul 12, 2017)

Mehrdad.A said:


> Hi guys, how can i enable LED on Lumia 830 v15063.483 (Release Preview ring) ?
> i installed interop tools (store version) and add LED option to Notifications and Actions page but LED light doesn't work !!!

Click to collapse



Did you install the NTDK provider for IT? You can find it here. Or just use Interop Tools L instead, same link above.

Make sure you've installed the corresponding LED package as described in the OP (don't worry about minor versions it should work just fine, and it'll be updated with the next cumulative update anyway). On Interop Tools, go to the Interop Unlock page and enable Restore NTDK. Reboot your device and try enabling your LED again.


----------



## dxdy (Jul 12, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Did you install the NTDK provider for IT? You can find it here. Or just use Interop Tools L instead, same link above.
> 
> Make sure you've installed the corresponding LED package as described in the OP (don't worry about minor versions it should work just fine, and it'll be updated with the next cumulative update anyway). On Interop Tools, go to the Interop Unlock page and enable Restore NTDK. Reboot your device and try enabling your LED again.

Click to collapse



is useless if not installed cab file for LED notification


----------



## nate0 (Jul 13, 2017)

I got this working on a HP Elite X3.  Blue LED.


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 13, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Did you install the NTDK provider for IT? You can find it here. Or just use Interop Tools L instead, same link above.
> 
> Make sure you've installed the corresponding LED package as described in the OP (don't worry about minor versions it should work just fine, and it'll be updated with the next cumulative update anyway). On Interop Tools, go to the Interop Unlock page and enable Restore NTDK. Reboot your device and try enabling your LED again.

Click to collapse





dxdy said:


> enabling registry not enough. you need also CAB file to install.. read first post carefully

Click to collapse



i just installed interop tools preview + NTDK provider/ WinRT provider and from tweak page i enabled LED (all options in unlock page is off). i want use this hack on my primary phone, do you recommend it ?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 13, 2017)

Mehrdad.A said:


> i just installed interop tools preview + NTDK provider/ WinRT provider and from tweak page i enabled LED (all options in unlock page is off). i want use this hack on my primary phone, do you recommend it ?

Click to collapse



that with Interop Tools is useless because you not installed CAB file first


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 13, 2017)

dxdy said:


> that with Interop Tools is useless because you not installed CAB file first

Click to collapse



seems installing CAB file is risky, i should try it on another phone. 

Thank you.


----------



## FlavioV (Jul 13, 2017)

Mehrdad.A said:


> seems installing CAB file is risky, i should try it on another phone.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



It's not risky at all. Both the CAB and the tool you use to deploy it are official. Using Interop Tools may be risky if you don't know what you're doing but as long as you follow the instructions carefully you should be fine.

Personally I'd use Interop Tools L (see above), the Store version never worked for me anyway (it's a preview for a reason). But you need to deploy the CAB first nevertheless.


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 13, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> It's not risky at all. Both the CAB and the tool you use to deploy it are official. Using Interop Tools may be risky if you don't know what you're doing but as long as you follow the instructions carefully you should be fine.
> 
> Personally I'd use Interop Tools L (see above), the Store version never worked for me anyway (it's a preview for a reason). But you need to deploy the CAB first nevertheless.

Click to collapse



interesting, i tried Interop tools L and i cant open it,  but store version work for me.


----------



## FlavioV (Jul 13, 2017)

Mehrdad.A said:


> interesting, i tried Interop tools L and i cant open it, but store version work for me.

Click to collapse



Did you install the NTDK extension as well?


----------



## Mehrdad.A (Jul 14, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Did you install the NTDK extension as well?

Click to collapse



yes bro


----------



## PrinceKicksters (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi. Is this thread this active. Why I'm getting this error



> C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Phone Kits\8.1\bin\i386>iutool -l
> 
> (IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on Creators Update 10.0.15063.2. This is a Lumia 830. This is the last and very last update for Lumia 830. I'm already paired on Device Portal. Why I'm getting error?

Please help & reply ASAP


----------



## nqdan2992 (Aug 22, 2017)

My phone's lumia 950 10.15063.540. I updated succesfull, enable option LED on message , but it didn't active


----------



## dxdy (Aug 22, 2017)

nqdan2992 said:


> My phone's lumia 950 10.15063.540. I updated succesfull, enable option LED on message , but it didn't active

Click to collapse



only 730, 735, 830 and 925 have led notification...


----------



## Nightsteed (Aug 22, 2017)

dxdy said:


> only 730, 735, 830 and 925 have led notification...

Click to collapse



Most of the x2x line should have it. I have it working on a 810...


----------



## dxdy (Aug 22, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Most of the x2x line should have it. I have it working on a 810...

Click to collapse



should, but no led hardware... in reality, only 730 and 735 have (real) led notification, 830 and 925 have win logo for notification..


----------



## Nightsteed (Aug 22, 2017)

dxdy said:


> should, but no led hardware... in reality, only 730 and 735 have (real) led notification, 830 and 925 have win logo for notification..

Click to collapse



In my 810, the three HW buttons (search, Win and back) light up


----------



## dxdy (Aug 22, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> In my 810, the three HW buttons (search, Win and back) light up

Click to collapse



is not important for this discussion and off-topic. we talkin here about W10M features...


----------



## Nightsteed (Aug 22, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is not important for this discussion and off-topic. we talkin here about W10M features...

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the notification LED. My 810 is running W10M AU. That's pretty much what this topic is about


----------



## nqdan2992 (Aug 23, 2017)

dxdy said:


> only 730, 735, 830 and 925 have led notification...

Click to collapse



This thread for 950, but it didn't active ?????


----------



## hooddy (Sep 20, 2017)

Can't get it working at L735.
Install appropriate cab for W10M build.
Install IT.
Do restore ndtk path.
Do Reboot.
Do Interop.
Do import rgistry
Do tap on LED notify in tweak section
Do reboot.
Have no any LED notify.
Please advice me where am i stupid. Do I need to install ndtk_spkgs files to make it work?


----------



## dxdy (Sep 20, 2017)

hooddy said:


> Can't get it working at L735.
> Install appropriate cab for W10M build.
> Install IT.
> Do restore ndtk path.
> ...

Click to collapse




simple, cab file is not for current build you use on phone. wait next update (patch Tuesday, 10 October) to update it

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




nqdan2992 said:


> This thread for 950, but it didn't active ?????

Click to collapse



no, 950 dont have led notification. believe me, i tested everything... only 730 and 735 have led notification, 830 and 925 have windows logo for notifications
author of topic forget to change info...


----------



## hooddy (Sep 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> simple, cab file is not for current build you use on phone. wait next update (patch Tuesday, 10 October) to update it

Click to collapse




Well I can't agree. Right from da scratch.
Do WDRT, got 8.1.2
Do Upgrade Advisor, got some 10586 build. I've found no any cab for it. Okay lets go next.
Do roll up to 14393.1066. Install cab for this one build from this https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...pdate-links-collection-cab-t3234805?nocache=1
Do Interop, do registry edit, do all hte right way. Have no LED notify in the end.
Next on rollup to 14393.1715. Install cab for this one build from hte thread above. Have nothing in the end.
All the same with builds and apropriated cab for 15063.251 and 15063.297. 
Ive spend two day for it with lot of WDRT and resets and rollups. Ive no any thoughs where do I wrong. The only thigs is I install reset protection cab. And it seems thta this wrote right to UEFI coz it unremovable at all even afta WDRT. Reset protections is stay at WP8 too. Maybe this have some results I dunno. BTW reset protection is works well. That's ironic.


----------



## dxdy (Sep 20, 2017)

no need to install cab for LED every time when you update... once is enough 

i installed cab on 14393 build (lumia 735) and LED worked fine
after that phone is updated to 15063 (with lumia 640 ID) via phone update and led still working


----------



## hooddy (Sep 20, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no need to install cab for LED every time when you update... once is enough
> 
> i installed cab on 14393 build (lumia 735) and LED worked fine
> after that phone is updated to 15063 (with lumia 640 ID) via phone update and led still working

Click to collapse



I though that about further udates. Anyway I really don't undastand where I get wrong way.
At my dead 810 LED trick works fine btw. Till I kill it with reset protection.


----------



## hooddy (Sep 22, 2017)

Spen 3 days. No LED till. Interop unlocked made proper. All registry keys present and edited. Apropriated cab is installed well. Open da phone to check it. LED is presented. Really dunno why it unworkin. So i give up.


----------



## Prime.2244 (Oct 4, 2017)

Any one know how to make this possible in build 15063.608
From starting tutorial ......
My 730 just hard reset with build 15063.608 installed in it.....


----------



## FlavioV (Oct 4, 2017)

Prime.2244 said:


> Any one know how to make this possible in build 15063.608
> From starting tutorial ......
> My 730 just hard reset with build 15063.608 installed in it.....

Click to collapse



Everything you need is in the OP.

If you already had LED notifications before the hard reset then you can skip right to registry editing as the required package survives to OTA. Otherwise you may not be able to get them working at all; there's no cab for 15063.608 yet.

For registry editing check Interop Tools here. It had a dedicated page for LED notifications so no need to manually change anything. If it doesn't work after a reboot then go to the interop unlock page and enable both NTDK and interop unlock (they like to turn back off but still works, it's a known bug).


----------



## Prime.2244 (Oct 5, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Everything you need is in the OP.
> 
> If you already had LED notifications before the hard reset then you can skip right to registry editing as the required package survives to OTA. Otherwise you may not be able to get them working at all; there's no cab for 15063.608 yet.
> 
> For registry editing check Interop Tools here. It had a dedicated page for LED notifications so no need to manually change anything. If it doesn't work after a reboot then go to the interop unlock page and enable both NTDK and interop unlock (they like to turn back off but still works, it's a known bug).

Click to collapse



NO,
 I have not install any cab file in past and not tried led notification for my 730
so, I am asking is any way to do it
i have installed interlop with  enable both NTDK and interop unlock but 
it get confusion regarding this cab file ............


----------



## FlavioV (Oct 10, 2017)

Prime.2244 said:


> NO,
> I have not install any cab file in past and not tried led notification for my 730
> so, I am asking is any way to do it
> i have installed interlop with  enable both NTDK and interop unlock but
> it get confusion regarding this cab file ............

Click to collapse



Again, everything you need is in the OP. Damn, people on here can't read 

There's no cab for 15063.608 yet so we're using 15063.297 which is the latest one available on the Microsoft Update Catalog. It shall work anyway as others reported, and it'll be updated automatically as soon as your phone gets a new update.
1. Download the cab here. Put it at *C:\cabs* (create this folder).
2. Go to this post and download the attached file i386.zip. Extract it somewhere in your PC (I suggest *C:\*). Open the extracted folder.
3. Open a command prompt as an administrator. Easier way to do so is to click _File > Open [Command Prompt or Windows PowerShell] > Open [Command Prompt or Windows PowerShell] as administrator_.
4. Connect your phone (if you haven't done so yet).
5. In the commando prompt (or PowerShell), type _iutool -l_ and press enter. Your phone should be listed here.
6. Now type _iutool -V -p c:\cabs_ and press enter. Wait a few seconds as the package is deployed.
7. The command prompt may return an error but your phone should reboot automatically to install the new package.
8. Profit.

If your phone doesn't reboot try rebooting it manually, then go to the Windows Update page and run iutool once again. :good:


----------



## Prime.2244 (Oct 10, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Again, everything you need is in the OP. Damn, people on here can't read
> 
> There's no cab for 15063.608 yet so we're using 15063.297 which is the latest one available on the Microsoft Update Catalog. It shall work anyway as others reported, and it'll be updated automatically as soon as your phone gets a new update.
> 1. Download the cab here. Put it at *C:\cabs* (create this folder).
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankx :good:
It work very fine.............


----------



## lumipall0 (Oct 11, 2017)

Does not work on 730 10.0.15063.608 :/ 
Does all the rebootings etc. but no LED blinking or LED on any settings.


----------



## Prime.2244 (Oct 11, 2017)

lumipall0 said:


> Does not work on 730 10.0.15063.608 :/
> Does all the rebootings etc. but no LED blinking or LED on any settings.

Click to collapse



After That 
Go to Interop tool
                                Tweak
                                              Notification LED
                                                                           And then click on --- Available LEDs  Icon.....
Restart
                                                                                                                                                      and done


----------



## lumipall0 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nope.. Maybe I mess things with Interop. 
Interop Tools 2.0 preview -> Select provider: test provider -> Tweak -> Notification LED -> Available LEDs (tick, text: "ACPI\QCOM0D50\0") -> Reboot

Should I select intensity (now on minimum)? Should I input Period (now "test")? I think I have tried all these before :/


----------



## FlavioV (Oct 11, 2017)

lumipall0 said:


> Nope.. Maybe I mess things with Interop.
> Interop Tools 2.0 preview -> Select provider: test provider -> Tweak -> Notification LED -> Available LEDs (tick, text: "ACPI\QCOM0D50\0") -> Reboot
> 
> Should I select intensity (now on minimum)? Should I input Period (now "test")? I think I have tried all these before :/

Click to collapse



Seems like you're using the Store version of Interior Tools. You need to download and deploy the NTDK extension as well. Check the XDA thread for Interior Tools here.


----------



## lumipall0 (Oct 16, 2017)

FlavioV said:


> Seems like you're using the Store version of Interior Tools. You need to download and deploy the NTDK extension as well. Check the XDA thread for Interior Tools here.

Click to collapse



Yes I did use the store version. It was quite a challenge to install this other version but finally after many tries and errors it went fine. Last steps was to activate those NTDK and Interop xxxx settings and boot the phone. After that finally set the LED on from the tweak menu. Then restart again. 

I had to unzip the InteropTools_2.0.78.0_x86_x64_arm.appxbundle with 7Zip and use the ARM version manually. 

The phone is 730 DS 10.0.15063.674.

So in my case it was like this (if I remember correct):
There's no cab for 15063.608 yet so we're using 15063.297 which is the latest one available on the Microsoft Update Catalog. It shall work anyway as others reported, and it'll be updated automatically as soon as your phone gets a new update.
1. Download the cab here. Put it at C:\cabs (create this folder).
2. Go to this post and download the attached file i386.zip. Extract it somewhere in your PC (I suggest C:\). Open the extracted folder.
3. Open a command prompt as an administrator. Easier way to do so is to click File > Open [Command Prompt or Windows PowerShell] > Open [Command Prompt or Windows PowerShell] as administrator.
4. Connect your phone (if you haven't done so yet).
5. In the commando prompt (or PowerShell), type iutool -l and press enter. Your phone should be listed here.
6. Now type iutool -V -p c:\cabs and press enter. Wait a few seconds as the package is deployed.
7. The command prompt may return an error but your phone should reboot automatically to install the new package.
8. Download package https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73608163&postcount=1006 
9. Intall InteropTools_2.0.78.0_x86_x64_arm.appxbundle from (I had to unzip and install InteropTools_2.0.78.0_ARM.appx. I just put it to phones memory and installed via file explorer. You may need to change settings to allow intalling external apps.
10. Install all dependencies from the depedencies folder into your device, you can use file phones explorer. I installed the certificate also - just in case..
11. Unlock -> Interop unlock -> Activate Restore NDTKSvc -> restart
12.  Unlock -> Interop unlock -> Activatet all other buttons also (not sure if really needed) -> Restart
13. Go to Interop tool -> Tweak -> Notification LED -> And then click on --- Available LEDs Icon..... And set Intensity and Period
14. Restart

Do 13. and 14. until you get the LED intensity and the period right.


----------



## devilrex (Oct 24, 2017)

lumipall0 said:


> Yes I did use the store version. It was quite a challenge to install this other version but finally after many tries and errors it went fine. Last steps was to activate those NTDK and Interop xxxx settings and boot the phone. After that finally set the LED on from the tweak menu. Then restart again.
> 
> I had to unzip the InteropTools_2.0.78.0_x86_x64_arm.appxbundle with 7Zip and use the ARM version manually.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Need help:
Actually using 15254.1 on my Lumia735.

Downloaded 15063 cab,
Can't pass step 6 (error 0x8000FFFF device not found).
All other step is done, "led"  notification menu is active but does not work.

Edit: Solved, was Windows 10 driver for Lumia corrupted XD

That's ok, work fine


----------



## pspatel007 (Oct 25, 2017)

After this and ,iutool -l ERROR,- FAILED TO ENABLE LOGGING (0×8007005) Continuing anyway , any solution plz.... I am on fall creator update thanks lumia 730 DS


----------



## mmm273 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi isn't there a way to windows button blinking on l930 too ?


----------



## the_aLeXiS (Oct 25, 2017)

Does this method really work on Lumia 950XL? Tried with no success on Lumia 950XL DS 10.0.15254.1


----------



## PandyaKartik (Oct 31, 2017)

*Works On Lumia 730 Build 15254.1*

Led Working On Lumia 730 Build 15254.1 Fall Creator Update. Thank You So Much


----------



## dxdy (Oct 31, 2017)

the_aLeXiS said:


> Does this method really work on Lumia 950XL? Tried with no success on Lumia 950XL DS 10.0.15254.1

Click to collapse



no.... only 730 and 735.... 830 and 925 only windows logo sshow notification.. others Lumia's *NOOOOT working*.....

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




mmm273 said:


> Hi isn't there a way to windows button blinking on l930 too ?

Click to collapse



no...


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Oct 31, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no.... only 730 and 735.... 830 and 925 only windows logo sshow notification.. others Lumia's *NOOOOT working*.....

Click to collapse



Not exactly true. Works also on 1020, atleast on mine.


----------



## dxdy (Oct 31, 2017)

Wall_SoGB said:


> Not exactly true. Works also on 1020, atleast on mine.

Click to collapse



show proof... many here say working but nobody show proof....


----------



## Wall_SoGB (Oct 31, 2017)

dxdy said:


> show proof... many here say working but nobody show proof....

Click to collapse



Here. Better now?


----------



## Nightsteed (Oct 31, 2017)

dxdy said:


> show proof... many here say working but nobody show proof....

Click to collapse



Here's it working on my old 810 (as I told you months ago):


----------



## the_aLeXiS (Nov 1, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no.... only 730 and 735.... 830 and 925 only windows logo sshow notification.. others Lumia's *NOOOOT working*.....

Click to collapse




If so, may be topicstarter should edit the first post?


----------



## hydrakv (Nov 8, 2017)

How to change color of led light of Lumia devices


----------



## dxdy (Nov 8, 2017)

hydrakv said:


> How to change color of led light of Lumia devices

Click to collapse



not possible


----------



## Riyad_ (Dec 9, 2017)

****Post Updated For build 10.0.15063.297 (Fall creator Update) *********


----------



## shivaji namburu (Dec 15, 2017)

*needed led reg file for build 15254.124*

Hey bro i have seen ur article while importing that reg file its asking cant open and saying cant parse the file pls give me the sol.its asking for a valid 5.0 reg file .....


----------



## Riyad_ (Dec 16, 2017)

shivaji namburu said:


> Hey bro i have seen ur article while importing that reg file its asking cant open and saying cant parse the file pls give me the sol.its asking for a valid 5.0 reg file .....

Click to collapse



Try to manually add those keys using Reg editor..


----------



## kcirtap (Dec 30, 2017)

*Not working on Lumia 950XL*

My lumia is 950XL  *OS build 10.0.15254.124* (*Build String Extended: 15254.124.armfre.feature2_rs3svc.'71203-1833*)
I follow all steps using the cab:

*For Build :: 15063.297
Cab Link - microsoft.ms_weh_ledalert.mainos.cbs_88e24d6711435 faf43744fafa02760aaad53ad4b.cab*

The *uitoll.exe* works fine and I can seed the flash mode (gears), I successfully edited the registry and now I can see the *LED* option in the notification settings page, however the LED do not blink.
What need to do? 
See screenshots attached


----------



## dxdy (Dec 31, 2017)

kcirtap said:


> My lumia is 950XL  *OS build 10.0.15254.124* (*Build String Extended: 15254.124.armfre.feature2_rs3svc.'71203-1833*)
> I follow all steps using the cab:
> 
> *For Build :: 15063.297
> ...

Click to collapse




because 950XL *not supported!!!!!* only 730, 735, 830, 925 and 1020

delete registry keys to avoid problems with notifications


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 31, 2017)

Since when is not supported? I want to buy one.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 31, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Since when is not supported? I want to buy one.

Click to collapse



not support LED notifications...


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 31, 2017)

Can flash camera flash when notified?


----------



## Nightsteed (Dec 31, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Can flash camera flash when notified?

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## puszekkk (Jan 10, 2018)

Anything for 735 build 15254.1?


----------



## sarath11kb (Jan 12, 2018)

*how to get led notification for Lumia 730*

I got 1709 latest update for my Lumia 730 with the interop tools .but I can't get the led notifications .when i get into registry"shell\NoControl"..there is no key called "LedAlert". Pls help


----------



## dxdy (Jan 12, 2018)

sarath11kb said:


> I got 1709 latest update for my Lumia 730 with the interop tools .but I can't get the led notifications .when i get into registry"shell\NoControl"..there is no key called "LedAlert". Pls help

Click to collapse



under Tweaks in Interop Tools select "Notification LED" tweak...

select Available LEDs






thats all... restart phone


----------



## sarath11kb (Jan 12, 2018)

But it didn't help ..i did it ..it showed the available led ...and I selected it ...but after the restart ...the option was still deselected ...and led didn't work.
The warning ?That MS_WEH_ LedAlert .whats that?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 12, 2018)

sarath11kb said:


> But it didn't help ..i did it ..it showed the available led ...and I selected it ...but after the restart ...the option was still deselected ...and led didn't work.
> The warning ?That MS_WEH_ LedAlert .whats that?

Click to collapse



did you installed cab file first?


----------



## sarath11kb (Jan 12, 2018)

dxdy said:


> did you installed cab file first?

Click to collapse



Ohh..so that's it ..i need to install the cab first  with iu tool and then edit the registry? ..am I right?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 12, 2018)

no mater in witch order you done that, but is important you done that... also what OS build is on phone and from which version you used cab file?


----------



## pro_info (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi,
I suppose that even with the news these days, it is still not possible to activate a flashing (led or logo) for the 930? :/
thx


----------



## sarath11kb (Jan 13, 2018)

dxdy said:


> no mater in witch order you done that, but is important you done that... also what OS build is on phone and from which version you used cab file?

Click to collapse



I have the fall creators update in my phone 1709.
The build id is 6030.166


----------



## entezar3323 (Jan 18, 2018)

help me
Send error when transferring
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferring files complete: 5 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x801882e2)
[1] Failed (0x801882e2)

ERROR: 0x801882e2

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x801882e2)
lumia 830


----------



## djtonka (Jan 18, 2018)

Just google it


----------



## Talon Pro (Feb 18, 2018)

dxdy said:


> if your phone not restart automatically, try this:
> 
> 1. turn off phone
> 2. turn on
> ...

Click to collapse



I realize this is fairly old, but its worth mentioning that the C:\Cabs should be the folder that you have your files in.


----------



## jaspi72 (Feb 18, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Just google it

Click to collapse



Are u here to just make u self feel like god or just everyday bad day feeling. 
Are u playing like other polaks WOT and pretty sad cuz u cant play it and so bad mood allthetime or what?
Some respect to other users cmon..


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Mar 9, 2018)

Does hp elite x3 have led?


----------



## dxdy (Mar 9, 2018)

HTC_FUZE said:


> Does hp elite x3 have led?

Click to collapse



no... only lumia 730 and 735 have led, 830, 915 and 1025 use windows logo as led... other devices dont have it...


----------



## Donz7733 (Mar 10, 2018)

dxdy said:


> if your phone not restart automatically, try this:
> 
> 1. turn off phone
> 2. turn on
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked.

Used the Hw_Led cab file from 15254.124 (Thanks to @guest2free) on Lumia 730 with 15254.248


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Mar 12, 2018)

dxdy said:


> no... only lumia 730 and 735 have led, 830, 915 and 1025 use windows logo as led... other devices dont have it...

Click to collapse



I received x3 today. There is a LED turned on when charging. Does not that mean the phone has notification LED?


----------



## dxdy (Mar 12, 2018)

HTC_FUZE said:


> I received x3 today. There is a LED turned on when charging. Does not that mean the phone has notification LED?

Click to collapse



no... is just button glowing....


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Mar 13, 2018)

dxdy said:


> no... is just button glowing....

Click to collapse



Searched and found EliteX3 do have Notification LED and I made it work by following the procedure.

https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...e-camera-sounds-enable-led-notifications.html


----------



## nqdan2992 (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm imported file reg in my lumia 1520 windows 10 mobile, it bootloop Nokia logo and then blue screen. How's to solve it ????


----------



## dxdy (Mar 28, 2018)

nqdan2992 said:


> I'm imported file reg in my lumia 1520 windows 10 mobile

Click to collapse



oh dear God... you never read first which devices is supported?




nqdan2992 said:


> How's to solve it ????

Click to collapse



you tried WDRT?
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12379/windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq


----------



## nqdan2992 (Mar 29, 2018)

dxdy said:


> oh dear God... you never read first which devices is supported?
> you tried WDRT?
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12379/windows-10-mobile-device-recovery-tool-faq

Click to collapse



Get error " Unable to find bootable option"


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 18, 2018)

I think that something is wrong on Lumia950XL.

EDIT:
Dont worry, i imported wrong reg file


----------



## sarath11kb (Jul 12, 2018)

*hey*

once i  install  the cab file, will it go if i hard reset it?

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------




nqdan2992 said:


> I'm imported file reg in my lumia 1520 windows 10 mobile, it bootloop Nokia logo and then blue screen. How's to solve it ????

Click to collapse



this hppnd to me too ...by now i think u got it solved ..
if not, u will have to flash  ur phone with windows phone recovery tool or WP Internals(using an ffu).

---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------




dxdy said:


> did you installed cab file first?

Click to collapse



sorry i ws dump..thx


----------



## FlavioV (Jul 12, 2018)

sarath11kb said:


> once i install the cab file, will it go if i hard reset it?
> 
> Nope. Only if you flash your phone with WDRT.

Click to collapse


----------



## devilrex (Aug 16, 2018)

Just update to 15254.527  [Lumia735]  and hard reset.
I had to hack registry to Lumia950XL than flash the cab
This time the device has NEVER auto-restarted, but it worsk


----------



## jis.s (Aug 23, 2018)

*It works on Lumia 1020 (10.15254.527). But 'No blinking'!*



Riyad_ said:


> Others are same for all device
> "InstanceId"=dword:0
> "LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
> "Intensity"=dword:00000064
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for this tutorial! I'm currently on 1015254.527 (build 1709 w/ Aug 2018 Update for ARM based devices) I tried your method and got the results....the only problem is LED (Start button) is 'not Blinking'. Help!
I guess I've to add something or make changes to Period/dutycyle/etc.??


----------



## gorski (Nov 25, 2018)

anyone has a CAB for: 10.1524.541 ?   im trying to install older cab but im getting : 0x8018830d.
Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Nov 25, 2018)

gorski said:


> anyone has a CAB for: 10.1524.541 ?   im trying to install older cab but im getting : 0x8018830d.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you try to install a version older than what is already there, the HRESULT error you have there is displayed.  https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/previous-versions//mt131833(v=vs.85)
Once the cab is in place, subsequent updates should go to the device automatically when a newer version is available from Microsoft update.
Why are you trying to install the cab from that build number?  Run getdulogs against the device and determine if you need to even update it first.


----------



## Tiroloco (Nov 25, 2018)

I got LED to work on Lumias 520, 635 and 735 but can´t do it on  Idol 4 Pro -EU version of Idol4S-, any help?
Thank you in advance


----------



## devilrex (Nov 25, 2018)

Tiroloco said:


> I got LED to work on Lumias 520, 635 and 735 but can´t do it on  Idol 4 Pro -EU version of Idol4S-, any help?
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Maybe haven't led ?


----------



## gorski (Nov 25, 2018)

thanks I've checked and i have: MainOS,Microsoft.MS_WEH_LEDALERT.MainOS,10.0.15254.541 but after hard reset led doesn't work..
any clue?


----------



## nate0 (Nov 30, 2018)

devilrex said:


> Maybe haven't led

Click to collapse



The IDOL 4s has an LED.  There is something missing though to get it to work.  The HP Elite X3 works just fine with this hack, but the IDOL 4s might be missing something in its firmware to let it all come together.

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




gorski said:


> thanks I've checked and i have: MainOS,Microsoft.MS_WEH_LEDALERT.MainOS,10.0.15254.541 but after hard reset led doesn't work..
> any clue?

Click to collapse



Which Windows phone device is it?


----------



## pst125675 (Nov 30, 2018)

Tiroloco said:


> I got LED to work on Lumias 520, 635 and 735 but can´t do it on  Idol 4 Pro -EU version of Idol4S-, any help?
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Alcatel IDOL 4S and 4 Pro LED-Notifications also work, only to extinguish the led-indicator after brushing notifications from rods is fed manually through a diagnostic utility, for goodness, you can leave the window hanging in background tasks.
Here are the links, there I posted a video of the work of led-notifications, it is quite possible to use, only it does not blink, but it will be lit constantly, but it does not matter, the main thing that works.
Forgive me for bad English, I have to use Google translator, I'm from Russia.
If I have any questions, it is better to ask me on that Russian forum.
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=79552555
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=79554684
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=79555308
Video - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=79558263
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=79570414


----------



## Tiroloco (Dec 10, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> Alcatel IDOL 4S and 4 Pro LED-Notifications also work, only to extinguish the led-indicator after brushing notifications from rods is fed manually through a diagnostic utility, for goodness, you can leave the window hanging in background tasks.
> Here are the links, there I posted a video of the work of led-notifications, it is quite possible to use, only it does not blink, but it will be lit constantly, but it does not matter, the main thing that works.
> Forgive me for bad English, I have to use Google translator, I'm from Russia.
> If I have any questions, it is better to ask me on that Russian forum.
> ...

Click to collapse



Very appreciated, do you know if there is a way to reset the led after notification without restarting or charging the phone?


----------



## pst125675 (Dec 10, 2018)

Tiroloco said:


> Very appreciated, do you know if there is a way to reset the led after notification without restarting or charging the phone?

Click to collapse



There, in the video, everything shows how quickly to manually turn off the LED, for this you need to run the diagnostic utility ## 2886 # (SFT_6071W) and press Charging LED.
For the convenience of the subsequent disconnection of the LED, leave this window hanging in the background in order not to run from the dialer again.


----------



## Tiroloco (Dec 10, 2018)

pst125675 said:


> There, in the video, everything shows how quickly to manually turn off the LED, for this you need to run the diagnostic utility ## 2886 # (SFT_6071W) and press Charging LED.
> For the convenience of the subsequent disconnection of the LED, leave this window hanging in the background in order not to run from the dialer again.

Click to collapse



I could not open the links but now I understand what you do mean. Thank you again, very useful.


----------



## chriskay (Jan 8, 2019)

*Build 15254.544 not working?*

Anyone any idea how to get it working on a Lumia 735 with 15254.544? When I try to push the CAB file, the phone does not restart nor update. Checking the Update section it says there is something missing or corrupt with error 80070003. It used to work in the past with earlier versions. Is the latest build not compatible with the provided CAB any more or vise versa?

Looks like I messed something up with the Registry hack. All working fine now. 


I stand corrected: I was facing the very same problem with my girlfriend's phone yesterday evening, and she has the same model with the proper registry hack in place. After pushing the CAB over and over again, it suddently worked without any obvious reason.


----------



## Miroglu_80 (Dec 28, 2022)

jis.s said:


> *It works on Lumia 1020 (10.15254.527). But 'No blinking'!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




djtonka said:


> it is alright?

Click to collapse



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
"HardwareId"="ACPI\QCOM0D50"
"InstanceId"=dword:0
"LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
"Intensity"=dword:00000064
"Period"=dword:000007d0
"Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c
"Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff


----------

